# تأملات في أصحاح المحبة



## samer12 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

المحبة لا تسقط أبداً​1 إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاسًا يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجًا يَرِنُّ. 2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ، وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلَسْتُ شَيْئًا. 3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا. 4 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ، 5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ، وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ، 6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ، 7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا
تأملات في إصحاح المحبة 1- كورنثوس 13 للدكتور القس منيس عبد النور​مقدمة :
1- تشبه كنيسة اليوم كنيسة كورنثوس إلى حد كبير فكما احتاجت كنيسة كورنثوس للتنبير على المحبة كما يصفها إصحاح المحبة العظيم ( كورنثوس الأولى 13) نحتاج نحن اليوم للفضيلة نفسها, وهي أعظم جميع الفضائل, فضيلة المحبة.
كانت كنيسة كورنثوس منقسمة إلى فرق وأحزاب بسبب الاتكال على الحكمة البشرية (1كورنثوس 1:1- 16) فقال لهم الرسول بولس إن الفصاحة والفلسفة لا تحتلان المكانة الأولى في حياته ( 1 كورنثوس 1:17- 2:16) ولكن غرضه الوحيد هو أن ينادي بالمسيح المصلوب ( 1 كو 3 و4 ) الذي بيّن لنا بصورة ملموسة المحبة السامية الباذلة التي تعطي دون أن تنتظر أخذاً ولا مكافأة.
وتحتاج كنيستنا اليوم لفكر المسيح الذي هو فكر الصليب فكر المحبة لأن قول الرسول يصدق علينا(( فيكم حسد وخصام وانشقاق))(1 كورنثوس 3:3).
2- أخطأت كنيسة كورنثوس عندما رحبت برجل تزوج من أرملة أبيه ربما لأنه كان غنياً أو ذا مركز اجتماعي متميز ولو أنهم كانوا يحبونه حقاً لوبخوه على خطئه ليرجع إلى الله بالتوبة فالمحبة توبخ المخطئ لأنها تكره الخطيئة وتحب الخاطئ ونحن اليوم نحتاج للمحبة التي توبخ لتتوب كما قال الحكيم:
(( أمينة هي جروح المحب وغاشة هي قبلات العدو)).( أمثال 27: 6).
3- أظهر أهل كورنثوس روحاً مشاكسة تحت المشاكل والقضايا حتى بلغ الأمر أن أحدهم رفع قضاياه أمام المحاكم المدنية ضد إخوته المؤمنين ( 1 كو 6)والمحبة تثق في الكنيسة وفي المؤمنين.((ألستم تعلمون أن القديسين سيدينون العالم ؟)) ( 1 كو 6: 2 ). وما أكثر قضايا المسيحيين ضد المسيحيين في المحاكم المدنية اليوم.
4- كانت كنيسة كورنثوس قد أرسلت رسالة للرسول بولس تسأله عن الزواج (1 كو 7) وعن الطعام الذي يقدمونه للأصنام : هل يأكلون منه أويمتنعون عنه؟ ( 1 كو 8- 10 ). والمحبة هي الحل وفيها إجابة كل سؤال. فالرجل يجب أن يحبه زوجته كما يحب المسيح الكنيسة والبيت السعيد يقوم على المحبة الصادقة.
كما أن المحبة تجعل الإنسان يحرص على مشاعر غيره من الذين يتفقون أو يختلفون معه في الأكل من اللحم المذبوح للوثن أو الامتناع عن أكله.
ونحن اليوم نحتاج لأصحاح المحبة( 1 كورنثوس 13) لنبني بيوتنا على المحبة ولنقيم علاقاتنا الفكرية مع المحيطين بنا على أساس المحبة ولنصر أحكامن على الآخرين من منطلق المحبة.
5- كما سألت كنيسة كورنثوس بولس الرسول عن سلوك النساء في الكنيسة ( 1كو 11: 1- 16). والمحبة هي الجواب فالذي يحب يخضع لنظام الكنيسة لأنه يحب رب الكنيسة والزوجة الصالحة التي تعمر المحبة قلبها لا ترفع صوتها ولا تعكر صفو العبادة في بيت الرب.
6- وسألت كنيسة كورنثوس عن وليمة المحبة التي كانت تسبق التناول من مائدة عشاء الرب ( 1 كو 17: 37 ) والمحبة هي الجواب فوليمة المحبة تعبير عن وحدة الجسد الذي هو الكنيسة الذي سيأكل الخبز الواحد ويشرب الكأس الواحد.
7- وتحدث الرسول بولس عن المواهب الروحية ( 1 كو 12 و 14). وقد افتخر بعض أهل كورنثوس بمواهبهم مع أنها عطية من عند الله وليست من اجتهاد أحد  الموهبة موهبة وهي هدية من إنعام الروح القدس وعلى صاحب المواهب الطبيعية وفوق الطبيعية أن يستخدموا هذه الهدية لخدمة جسد المسيح بكل محبة وبين الإصحاحين الذين يتحدث فيهما بولس عن المواهب يقدم لنا الطريق الأفضل الذي يجب أن نسعى إليه ونجد فيه وهو طريق المحبة (1 كو 12: 31) فكل من يشاء أن يظهر غيرته للمسيح ورغبته أن يبني كنيسته يجب أن يكون كامل بالمحبة 
8- وفي 1 كورنثوس 15 نجد الحديث عن القيامة لقد أحبنا المسيح فجئنا مولود في مذود وعاش على أرضنا متواضع ثم صلب عنا ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث من الموت ليكون باكورة الراقدين وليقيم كل من يؤمن به من موت خطيئته وليقيمه من القبر في اليوم الأخير (


----------



## samer12 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 يوحنا 5: 28 , 29 ) وكل من قام من موت خطيئته وينتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتي يكون ( مكثر في عمل الرب كل حين عالم أن تعبه ليس باطل في الرب ) ( 1 كو 15 : 58 ) فالمحبة هي جوهر الحياة التي نحتاجها اليوم 
والنموذج العظيم للمحبة هو المسيح المحبة المتجسد لو أنك قرأت صفات المحبة كما جاء في إصحاحنا وحذفت كلم( المحبة ) ووضعت كلمة 0 المسيح ) بدلها لوجدت المعنى واضحا وصحيحا _ فنقرأ : ( المسيح يتأنى ويرفق . المسيح لا يحسد ولا يتفاخر ولا ينتفخ ولا يقبح .....) وتجد في المسيح المحبة المتجسدة 
كانت المحبة واضحة بحياة السيد المسيح وفي تعاليمه فقد قال عن محبته الباذلة ( ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا : أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه ) ( يوحنا 15: 13) فقد اعتبر أعدائه الخطاة أصدقائه وأحبائه فبذل نفسه عنهم ليجعل منهم فعلا أحبائه وأصدقائه وتراه وهو يغسل أرجل تلاميذه يظهر الحب الكامل ( إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم . أحبهم إلى المنتهى ) ( يوحنا 13: 10)
وعندما سئل عن الوصية الأولى والعظمى أجاب ( إن أول كل الوصايا هي : اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد . وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك هذه هي الوصية الأولى وثانية مثلها هي تحب قريبك كنفسك ليس وصية أخرى أعظم من هاتين ) ( مرقس 12: 29 – 31 )
والأن تعالوا ندرس أصحاح المحبة التي لا تسقط أبدا 
1-	القسم الأول : أهمية المحبة 
2-	القسم الثاني : صفات المحبة
3-	القسم الثالث : دوام المحبة 
تشبه كنيسة اليوم كنيسة كورنثوس إلى حد كبير فالكنيسة اليوم تنقسم لطوائف متعددة ومتنوعة كما كانت كنيسة كورنثوس وتنبر كنيسة اليوم على مواهب الروح القدس أكثر من تنبيرها على ثمر الروح القدس الذي يبدأ بالمحبة ( غلاطية 5 : 22, 23 ) كما أن الكنيسة اليوم تنبر على المواهب التي تشد إنتباه المشاهد مثل التكلم بألسنة أو الشفاء أكثر من تنبيرها على المواهب الأكثر أهمية مثل الخدمة والتعليم والوعظ والعطاء والتدبير والرحمة والمحبة ( رومية 12: 6-9)
وقد ناقش الرسول بولس مواهب الروح القدس 1 كورنثوس 12و14 وبين هذين الإصحاحين جاء أصحاح المحبة ونحتاج في هذه الأيام أن نتأمل هذا الإصحاح المتوسط ليضبط مواهبنا ويوجه إمكانيتنا سواء كانت إمكانيات طبيعية أو فوق الطبيعية 
يقول الرسول بولس في نهاية أصحاح 12 : ( جدوا للمواهب الحسنى وأيضا أريكم طريقا أفضل ) ويقصد به طريق المحبة ونحتاج إلى تطبيق تعاليم هذا الإصحاح لنبرهن أننا تلاميذ المسيح .
تعودنا أن نسمع عن المحبة من رسول المحبة يوحنا ولقبه ( التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه ) (يوحنا 13: 23) ويمكن أن نقول نحن أيضا إنه التلميذ الذي كان يحب يسوع فمحبة يوحنا للمسيح صدى صادق أمين قوي لمحبة المسيح ليوحنا الذي يقول ( نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا ) (1 يوحنا 4: 19 ) ولكن الرسول بولس يدلي بدلوه في بئر المحبة العميق ليخرج لنا هذا الماء الحي الذي نقرأ عنه في 1 كورنثوس 13
كما يحدثنا الرسول بولس عن الإيمان الذي يخلص الإيمان العامل بالمحبة فيقول ( لأنه في المسيح يسوع لا الختان ينفع شيئا ولا الغرلة . بل الإيمان العامل بالمحبة ) (غلاطية 5: 6)
أولا أهمية المحبة
(1-3)

1 إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاسًا يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجًا يَرِنُّ. 2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ، وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلَسْتُ شَيْئًا. 3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا
تكمن أهمية المحبة في أنها برهان التلمذة للمسيح فقد قال ( بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي : إن كان لكم حب بعضا لبعض ) ( يوحنا 13 : 35)
1-	المحبة أهم من الألسنة والفصاحة :
يقول الرسول بولس ( إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن أو صنجا يرن ) ( كورنثوس 13: 1 ) وربما قصد الرسول بألسنة الملائكة لغة أسمى من كل لغة يتكلمها الناس أو يعرفونها كاللغة التي سمعها الرسول بولس عندما اختطف إلى السماء الثالثة وسمع كلمات لا ينطق بها ولا يسوغ لأحد أن يتكلم بها ( 2 كورنثوس 12 :4 )
وقد تعني ألسنة الملائكة اللغة الأجنبية التي تكلم بها الذين امتلئوا بالروح القدس يوم الخمسين ولكن الكلام بأعظم لغة تسمو فوق إدراك الناس ( بدون محبة ) يشبه النحاس الذي يطن أو الصنوج التي ترن وهي الآلات الموسيقية البدائية للغاية الرخيصة الثمن وإيقاعها الموسيقي من أضعف ما يمكن فلا يحرك أحدا 
فالفصاحة العظيمة واللغة السامية مهما علت إن كانت بغير محبة هي كأضعف آلة موسيقية رخيصة لا تعطي لحنا مميزا 
ولا يتحدث الرسول بولس هنا عن الألسنة المفهومة التي أعطاها الله لرسله يوم الخمسين ( أعمال 2: 4)ولكنه يتحدث عن اللغة غير المفهومة التي كانوا يتكلمونها في كورنثوس والتي قال بولس الرسول عنها ( لأن من يتكلم بلسان لا يكلم الناس بل الله لأن ليس أحد يسمع ولكنه بالروح يتكلم بأسرار ... إني أريد أن جميعكم تتكلمون بألسنة ولكن بالأولى أن تتنبئوا لأن من يتنبأ أعظم ممن يتكلم بألسنة إلا إذا ترجم حتى تنال الكنيسة بنيانا فالآن أيها الأخوة إن جئت إليكم متكلما بألسنة فماذا أنفعكم إن لم أكلمكم إما بإعلان أو بعلم أو بنبوءة أو بتعليم ؟ الأشياء العادمة النفوس ( الجماد ) التي تعطي صوتا : مزمار أو قيثارة إن لم تعط فرقا للنغمات فكيف يعرف ما زمر أو عزف به ؟ ولكن في كنيسة أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهني لكي أعلم آخرين أيضا أكثر من عشرة آلاف كلمة بلسان ....فإن اجتمعت الكنيسة كلها في مكان واحد وكان الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة فدخل عاميون أو غير مؤمنين أفلا يقولون إنكم تهذون ؟) ( 1 كورنثوس 14: 2و5-7, و19 و23 )
فالألسنة مهما كانت رفيعة فهي غير مفهومة ولا تحرك أحدا ولا تنعش أحدا  من سامعيها  أما كلمة الوعظ فهي التي تبني .
كان أهل كورنثوس يتكلمون كلمات غير مفهومة لا يدركها أحد وكانت مشاعرهم أثناء التكلم بها خالية من المحبة لأنهم كانوا يتفاخرون بها على الآخرين فلم تكن كلماتهم الأعجمية سبب بركة للمستمعين بل مصدر رفعة شخصية لأنفسهم لأن المحبة غابت منها 
عندما يكون الإنسان قليل المحبة يهتم بعطية الله له وينسى المعطي كما يأخذ الطفل الصغير الهدية من أبيه ويجري بها دون أن يقدم لوالده شكرا لأن اهتمام الطفل بالهدية أكبر من اهتمامه بأبيه بسبب بساطة تفكيره وحب الطفل للشيء أكبر من حبه للشخص كذلك نجد أن كثيرين يهتمون بالمواهب أكثر من الواهب الذي أعطى المواهب ولكن المحبة أهم من المواهب لأنها تربطنا بصاحب المواهب وتجعلنا نحسن استخدام الموهبة مستعدين لخدمة الآخرين لكن إذا ركزنا على الموهبة وحدها بغير محبة للمهدي وبغير تفكير بالهدف الذي من أجله أهدانا الموهبة تكون موهبتنا مهما سمت في نظرنا ونظر الآخرين نحاسا يطن أو صنجا يرن 
وعندما يكون الإنسان قليل المحبة يفتخر بعطية الله له وهذا يعرض جماعة المؤمنين للانقسام فتكون الموهبة التي يجب أن تبني تهدم وبدل أن توحد وتقرب تقسم 
فالمحبة أهم من المواهب لأن المحبة بركة من بدون مواهب أما المواهب بدون محبة لا تنفع شيئا 
كان في الكنيسة الأولى فصحاء نادوا بالإنجيل و كرزوا بالمسيح عن حسد وخصام وتحزب لا عن إخلاص ظانين أنهم يضيفون إلى وثق الرسول بولس ضيقا ( فيلبي 1: 15 و16) 
لقد كانوا معلمين ذو فصاحة مقنعة ولكن بدوافع خالية من المحبة فلم يكونوا إلا نحاس يطن أو صنجا يرن أما الرسول بولس فشرح مشاعره من نحو عمل هؤلاء المعلمين بقوله ( غير أنه على كل وجه سواء كان بعلة أم بحق ينادي بالمسيح وبهذا أنا أفرح بل سأفرح أيضا لأني أعلم أن هذا يؤول لي إلى خلاص بطلبتكم ومؤازرة روح يسوع المسيح ) ( فيلبي 1: 18 و19)
وهذه هي المحبة الفصحى الأسمى من كل فصاحة 
يتبع .........​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا استاذ سمير

وتاملات جميلة 

بس ايه رائيك لو ننقلها للمرشد الروحي او منتدي المسيحي العام

علي اساس يتم الاستفادة منها بقدر الامكان

سلام ونعمة


----------



## samer12 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  سلام ونعمة كوبتك
مثل ما تحب أخي


----------



## samer12 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 2-	المحبة أهم من النبوة والعلم 
( إن كانت لي نبوة وأعلم جميع الأسرار وكل علم, وإن كان لي كل الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبال ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا )
عرف الرسول بولس النبوة بقوله ( من يتنبأ يكلم الناس ببنيان ووعظ وتسلية ) (1كو 14: 3)
فالنبوة ليست فقط إنباء بالمستقبل لكنها تعليم ووعظ للناس وفي أصحاح المحبة يؤكد أن النبوة بدون المحبة لا شيء . فالواعظ يجب أن يحب الموعوظين , والذي ينبئ بالبركة القادمة يجب أن يحب الذين ينبئهم كما أن الذي ينبئ بالعقاب القادم يجب أن يعلن ذلك بكل شفقة على الذين سيحل بهم العقاب كما قال إرميا : ( يا ليت رأسي ماء وعيني ينبوع دموع فأبكي نهارا وليلا قتلى بنت شعبي ) ( إرميا 9: 1)
والعلم هو معرفة الأسرار الروحية العميقة التي نعظ بها والنبوة والعلم مرتبطان لأن الإنسان الذي يعرف الأسرار هو الذي يعلمها في الوعظ ومن أعظم الأسرار التي تبين لنا (سر التقوى )لأنه ( بالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى : الله ظهر بالجسد ) ( 1تيموثاوس 3: 16 ).هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى جاء لأرضنا متجسدا في المسيح ليجسد لنا محبته ويحمل عنا عقوبة الخطيئة مقدما نفسه ذبيحة كفارية عن خطايا العالم كله فكيف يحب الله البشر الخطاة كل هذا الحب ؟؟ هذا هو سر السماء وبرهان تجسد المسيح .
وهناك سر عظيم أخر هو أن الله اختارنا نحن الأمم لنكون شركاء في الميراث مع كل الذين قبلوا المسيح من الشعب اليهودي المختار وهذا هو : ( إعلان السر الذي كان مكتوما في الأزمنة الأزلية ولكن ظهر الآن وأعلم به جميع الأمم بالكتب النبوية حسب أمر الإله الأزلي لإطاعة الإيمان ) (رومية 16: 25 و26 ). ولقد صار الأمم شركاء الميراث لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم كله 
ويقول لنا المرنم : ( سر الرب لخائفيه ) ( مزمور 25 :14 )  فالله يعلن لمتقيه أسرار ملكوته لأنه يحبهم وهم يحبونه ولو أن إنسانا عرف كل الأسرار السماوية وعلم بها دون أن يكون قلبه عامر بالمحبة فهو ليس شيئا لقد عرف رجال الدين اليهودي أسرار النبوات عن مجيء المسيح وولادته في بيت لحم من عذراء ولما سئلوا عن مكان الميلاد أجابوا إجابة صحيحة واقتبسوا النبوة الخاصة بذلك وحددوا مكانها في التوراة ( متى 2: 5 و6 )ولكن لم يتحرك منهم أحد ليذهب لبيت لحم ليرى المخلص المولود في مدينة داود ومشتهى كل الأمم أما الذين أحبوا الله فقد جاءوا من أبعد البلاد ليسجدوا له ويقدموا هداياهم .
نقرأ في العهد القديم عن نبي اسمه بلعام ,قال ( وحي بلعام بن بعور . وحي الرجل المفتوح العينين وحي الذي يسمع أقوال الله ويعرف معرفة العلي ) ( العدد 24: 15 و16 )كان بلعام موحدا بالله ومن وطن إبراهيم الخليل وذاع صيته فقصده الناس من كل مكان لينبئهم بأمور تتعلق بهم وليباركهم ويبارك مقتنياتهم ولكن قلبه خلا من محبة شعب الله وامتلاء بمحبة المال فاستأجره الملك بالاق ليلعن بني إسرائيل ولما عجز عن لعنتهم لأن الله منعه أفتى بتضليلهم بعبادة الأوثان وبارتكاب النجاسة وانتهى أمره بأن مات مقتولا ( العدد 31: 16 )ووصف الرسول بطرس الضالين بأنهم ( ضلوا تابعين طريق بلعام الذي أحب أجرة الإثم ) (2 بطرس 2: 15) فصار النبي بلعام لا شيء لأن قلبه خلا من المحبة 
ونقرأ في العهد الجديد أيضا نبوءة من نبي خلا قلبه من المحبة يصفه الإنجيل المقدس بالقول ( فقال لهم واحد منهم وهو قيافا , كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة : خير لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب ولا تهلك الأمة كلها ) ولم يقل هذا من نفسه بل إذ كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة تنبأ أن يسوع مزمع أن يموت عن الأمة وليس عن الأمة فقط بل ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد ) (يوحنا 11: 49_ 52) تنبأ قيافا بموت المسيح عن العالم كله وهذه نبوة صحيحة ولكنها خالية من المحبة فتآمر قيافا مع سائر اليهود ليصلبوا يسوع .
يمكن أن يكون هناك واعظ عظيم يخلوا قلبه من المحبة مثل هذا يمكن أن يوصل رسالة محبة لشخص يحتاج إليها كما أن الناس لا يمكن أن يتأثروا بالفصاحة العظيمة التي يعلن بها نبوته وعلمه إن كان بلا محبة . فبدون المحبة لا نقدر أن نقترب من الله ولا نقرب الناس لله 
والمحبة أعظم من النبوة والعلم لأنه سيجيء وقت لا نكون فيه محتاجين لوعظ ولا للعلم ولكن لن يجيء وقت لا نحتاج فيه للمحبة وقد وصف الإنجيل الوقت الذي لا نحتاج فيه لوعظ في كاتب العبرانيين ( أجعل نواميسي في أذهانهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأنا أكون لهم إلها وهم يكونون لي شعبا . ولا يعلمون كل واحد قريبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلا : أعرف الرب لأن الجميع سيعرفونني من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم ) (عبرانيين 8 : 10 و 11 )


----------



## samer12 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 3-	المحبة أعظم من الإيمان والمعجزات 
( إن كان لي كل الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبل ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا )
في مصر في القرن العاشر الميلادي أثناء حكم الفاطميين  ذهب وزير يهودي للخليفة وقال ( مكتوب في الإنجيل أنه إن كان عند أحد إيمان كحبة خردل يحرك الجبل ) فاستدعى الخليفة العزيز بالله الفاطمي البطريرك المصري وسأله عن صحة وجود هذه الآية وعندما أجابه بوجودها في متى 21: 22 طلب منه تحريك جبل المقطم ونتيجة لاستجابة الصلاة المؤمنة تحرك الجبل !
هناك إيمان عقلي يعرف ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ويجاوب على الأسئلة الدينية الصعبة ويعرف أن يحل المشاكل الشفهية لكنه إيمان العقل الفاهم وليس إيمان القلب المطمئن إنه كإيمان الشياطين الذين يؤمنون ويقشعرون ولكنهم لا يتغيرون ( يعقوب 2: 19 )
والمحبة أعظم من الإيمان الذي يعمل المعجزات فالإيمان يجري معجزة كبيرة ( كتحريك جبل المقطم) مرة كل حقبة من الزمن لكن المحبة تمارس كل يوم فهي أعظم من الإيمان .
ولا يقلل الرسول بولس من أهمية الإيمان ولا قيمة المعجزة لكنه ينبهنا أن المحبة لازمة ومطلوبة كل يوم الإيمان الذي ينقل الجبل يثير الدهشة ولكن المحبة تكسر القلب القاسي قد يندهش إنسان لا يؤمن كما اندهش شيوخ اليهود من قيامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام ولم يقدروا أن ينكوا أن المسيح أجرى معجزة ولكن جعلهم يفكرون في قتل لعازر حتى يختفي الدليل على قدرة المسيح وسلطانه ! فالمعجزة لا تحرك القلب المنبهر بالمعجزة لكنها تساعد القلب الذي يحب الله فيزيد إيمانه ! 
نقرأ في الخروج 7 : 11 و 12 كيف ألقى موسى عصاه فصارت حية ولكن السحرة المصريين ألقوا عصيهم فصارت حيات ! هذه معجزة وفي ذات الإصحاح آية 20 و 22 نقرأ كيف حول موسى الماء إلى دم فحول السحرة الماء إلى دم كذلك والفرق بين معجزة موسى ومعجزة السحرة أن معجزة موسى فيها محبة لأنها تعلن اهتمام الرب بشعبه أما سحرة فرعون فأجروا المعجزة ليحطموا معجزة موسى وليطفئوا برهان الله لأن قلوبهم الخالية من المحبة أرادت أن تحتفظ بالأسرى عبيدا أما معجزة الله فهي معجزة محبة تطلق الأسير حرا وما أعظم الفرق بينهما ولمثل سحرة فرعون يقول المسيح ( ليس كل من يقول لي : يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات . كثيرون سيقولون لي ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا الشياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة ؟ فحينئذ أصرح لهم إني لم أعرفكم قط أذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم ) (متى 7: 21- 23)


----------



## samer12 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

   4-	المحبة أعظم من الحماسة والغيرة 
(وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا. )
يقدم كثير من الناس العطاء بغير محبة ولكن بدافع الرغبة في الحصول على مدح الآخرين وللافتخار الشخصي وقد يعطي الإنسان كتكليف واجب مفروض عليه ولكن ما أعظم الفرق بين عطية المتفاخر أو الجبار وعطية المحبة نقرأ في مرقس 12 : 41- 44: ( وجلس يسوع تجاه الخزانة ونظر كيف يلقي الجمع نحاسا في الخزانة وكان أغنياء كثيرون يلقون كثيرا فجاءت أرملة وألقت فلسين قيمتهما ربع فدعا تلاميذه وقال لهم : الحق أقول لكم إن هذه الأرملة الفقيرة قد ألقت أكثر من جميع الذين ألقوا في الخزانة . لأن الجميع من فضلتهم ألقوا وأما هذه فمن إعوازها ألقت كل ما عندها , كل معيشتها ) فالرب يرى روح العطاء وكيفيته ولا يقدر إلا على العطاء الحقيقي , عطاء المحبة .
( إن أطعمت كل أموالي ) للفقراء بدون محبة سينتفع الفقراء ولكن المعطي لا ينال من الله شيئا !
( إن سلمت جسدي حتى أحترق ) فهناك من يقدم جسده حتى يحترق كله حبا في الله كما شهد نبوخذ نصر للفتية الثلاثة وقال : ( اتكلوا عليه وغيروا كلمة الملك , وأسلموا أجسادهم لكيلا يعبدوا أو يسجدوا لإله غير إلههم )( دانيال 3: 28 ) فنجى الرب أجساد الفتيان الثلاثة من الحريق لأنهم سلموها للأتون حبا له ولكن هناك من يسلم جسده يحترق بغضا للناس 
يعلمنا الرسول بولس في هذه الآيات الثلاث أن المحبة أعظم الكل هي أعظم من المواهب وأعظم من النبوة والتعليم وأعظم من الإيمان والمعجزات وأعظم من الحماسة والغيرة 
ليعلمنا الله أن نحب ليس فقط الذين يحبوننا ولكن الذين يسيئون إلينا أيضا كما أحبنا المسيح وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا . 
.................... يتبــــــــــــــــع


----------



## samer12 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 (المحبة تتأنى وترفق)
بعد أن رأينا أهمية المحبة نتأمل صفاتها التي  نبدأ بأنآها ( تتأنى وترفق ) ويقدم الرسول بولس خمس عشرة صفة للمحبة نتأمل في هذه الفصل أول صفتين منها :
(1)	المحبة تتأنى : بمعنى أنها طويلة الروح والأناة بطيئة الغضب لا تقطع علاقة مع أحد وتعطي فرصة متكررة جديدة للجميع حتى المسيئين إليها 
(2)	المحبة ترفق : لأنها رقيقة ومعناها في اليونانية (حلوة مع الجميع )
أعطانا الله النموذج الأعلى للتأني والرفق فعندما سقط أبوانا الأولان في العصيان جاءهما الله يمد يد المحبة فقال آدم لله ( سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لأني عريان فاختبأت ) ( تكوين 3: 10 ) وألقى آدم اللوم على حواء وألقته حواء على الحية وبالرغم من هذا رتب الله في محبته الخلاص والفداء لأبوينا الأولين فأعطاهما الوعد العظيم أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية (تكوين 3: 15) ثم سترهما من جلد فما أعظم محبة الله التي تأنت وترفقت فوعدت بمجيء المخلص ثم سترت وأعطت شريعة موسى وذبائحها الحيوانية التي كانت رمزا لحمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم والذي بذبيحة نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى قدس الأقداس فوجد لنا فداء أبديا ( يوحنا 1: 27 وعبرانيين 9: 12)
كان يمكن أن الله يهلك آدم ويبدأ بداية جديدة بإنسان آخر لكن الله رفقه وأناته أعطى آدم فرصة ثانية .
ونرى أناة الله ورفقه واضحة في كل تاريخ بني إسرائيل وهو يرسل إليهم نبيا بعد نبي ويعلمهم درسا بعد درس رغم أنهم يكررون ارتكاب نفس الخطأ وفي قصة حياة النبي هوشع نرى الله يدرب نبيه لتكون له مشاعر مثل مشاعر الله من نحو شعبه فطلب الله من هوشع أن يرتبط بامرأة ساقطة كما ارتبط الله بشعب ساقط ولكن السيدة الساقطة عاودت السقوط . في سقوطها الأول قلت قيمتها وفي سقوطها المتكرر ضاعت قيمتها ولكن الله كلف هوشع أن يتزوجها من جديد لأنه أراد أن يقول لهوشع وللشعب كله إنه يحب شعبه بالرغم من كل خطاياهم وقال : ( لما كان إسرائيل غلاما أحببته ..ومن مصر دعوت ابني ... وأنا درجت أفرايم ممسكا إياهم بأذرعهم .. كنت أجذبهم بحبال البشر بربط المحبة وكنت لهم كمن يرفع النير عن أعناقهم ومددت إليهم مطعما إياه ) ( هوشع 11: 1- 4) 
فبالرغم من خطية الشعب وخيانته لأوامر الرب يعبر لهم عن حبه وعن مشاعر أبوته وهو يدرجهم ويعلمهم المشي ويمد لهم يده بالطعام ! ثم يقول ( كيف أجعلك يا أفرايم , أصيرك يا إسرائيل ؟ كيف أجعلك كأدمة أصنعك كصبوييم ( تكوين (10: 19 ) وهما مدينتين من مدن دائرة سدوم وعمورة التي أحرقها الله بسبب خطاياها ؟ ثم يقول الرب : ( قد انقلب علي قلبي
 .اضطرمت مراحمي جميعا ) فالرب لا يحتمل أن يبيدهم لأن محبته لهم تتأنى عليهم وترفق بهم .
ونرى المحبة نفسها التي تتأنى وترفق في معاملات المسيح مع تلاميذه الذين أحبهم وعلمهم وساروا معه ثلاث سنوات ولكنهم عند الصليب خافوا جميعا وهربوا ومع ذلك قال المسيح للمريمتين بعد القيامة ( اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل وهناك يرونني ) (متى 28: 10 ) .
وهذا التعامل الإلهي المتأني الرفيق واضح في حياتنا نحن واختباراتنا اليومية فالله يباركنا وينعم علينا مع أننا نخطئ ونرتد عنه ونتذمر عليه ولكنه في محبته الكاملة يحبنا رغم ضعفنا وهذا يدفعنا لأن نحيا حياة المحبة التي تتأنى وترفق مع الجميع ( متمثلين بالله كأولاد أحباء ) ( أفسس 5: 1 )


----------



## challenger (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

*الإنجيل كله جميل و رائع و من أجمل ما جاء فيه هذه الكلمات :

1 إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاسًا يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجًا يَرِنُّ. 

2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ، وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلَسْتُ شَيْئًا.

 3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا.

 4 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ

 5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ، وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ

 6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ

 7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ

 8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا

مشكور أخي سمير للشرح الجميل .
*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*



samer12 قال:


> سلام ونعمة كوبتك
> مثل ما تحب أخي


 
احب اسمع رائيك وده موضوعك يا باشا

انا مجرد ببدي رائي

سلام ونعمة


----------



## samer12 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*



Coptic Man قال:


> احب اسمع رائيك وده موضوعك يا باشا
> 
> انا مجرد ببدي رائي
> 
> سلام ونعمة


   سلام كوبتك
أنا ما عندي أي مشكلة ... إذا تحب ننقله لأي قسم 
بس في عندي قليل من الأستفسارت رح أبعتلك رسالة على الخاص


----------



## samer12 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  سلام ونعمة أخي   challenger
مشكور جدا لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك مجهودك  ​


----------



## samer12 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

   صفات التأني والرفق :
أ‌-	المحبة المتأنية الرفيقة طويلة الأناة بغير يأس :
المحبة التي تتأنى وترفق تطيل أناتها ولا تفقد أملها وتعطي الآخرين فرصة ثانية كما أن الله دائما يعطيها فرصة ثانية عندما تضيع أو تسيء التصرف .
عندما يسقط المؤمن في الخطأ يعلم أن الله يحبه ويقلب له صفحة جديدة فيقول ( لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إذا سقطت أقوم إذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي أحتمل غضب الرب لأني أخطأت إليه حتى يقيم دعواي ويجري حقي سيخرجني إلى النور سأنظر بره )( ميخا 7: 8و 9) فالرب ينقل المؤمن إلى النور ويريه البر السماوي وهذا أعظم دافع للمؤمن الذي متعه الله بالمواهب الروحية أن يتصرف مع غيره كما يتصرف الرب معه 
ب‌-	المحبة المتأنية الرقيقة هي التي تستمر ولا تتوقف 
لا تتوقف المحبة المتأنية المترفقة أبدا فهي تستمر في عطائها برغم الإساءات المتكررة .
ارتكب شاب عدة جرائم فسجن وكانت أمه تذهب لزيارته دوما لتزوره في السجن وتحمل له الهدايا حتى استدانت وتعبت صحتها واستمرت تفعل هذا رغم أنه كان يستقبلها في كل زيارة بالإساءة وكان للأم جار نصحها أن تتوقف عن زيارته لأنها تعبت وللم تلق من أبنها أي تقدير فقالت لجارها ( نعم هو لا يقدر ما أفعله لكني أقدره. إن له أما واحدة لم يبق من عرها إلا القليل! ) هذه هي محبة الأم التي تستمر لأنها محبة تتأنى تترفق صاحبة النفس الطويل القادرة على العطاء الذي لا ينقطع لأن نبعها في السماء .
ج- المحبة المتأنية الرفيقة تحفظ لصاحبها سلامه الداخلي :
المحبة تتأنى وترفق حتى وسط المتاعب والآلام فتملأ قلب صاحبها سلاما عميقا يستمده من الرب الذي قال ( بصبركم اقتنوا أنفسكم ) (لوقا 21: 19) صحيح أن المحبة تنفع الذين نحبهم ولكنها قبل ذلك تنفعنا نحن الذين نحب لأننا بها نقتني أنفسنا .
د- المحبة المتأنية الرفيقة تتلقى الصدمات :
هناك نصيحة حكيمة تقول ( لا تتوقع الكثير من الناس لكيلا يخيب أملك ولكن كن عند حسن ظن الناس الذين يتوقعون الخير منك ) ولا يمكن أن تنفذ هذه الوصية إلا المحبة الرفيقة لأنها ينبوع متدفق فائض يستمد فيضه من مصادر دائمة الجريان هي نهر المحبة الفادي الذي لا يحد .
وصاحب المحبة المتأنية لا يتوقف عن المحبة حتى لو صدموه وهو يتصرف كالمسيح الذي شفى أذن ملخس , مع أن ملخس جاء ليلقي القبض عليه فقد تلقى المسيح الصدمة من ملخس بغير أن تصدمه بل إن المسيح أحسن إليه


----------



## samer12 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

    2- اعتراضات على التأني والرفق 
يشكو كثيرون من شريك الحياة أو من الأولاد أو من رئيس العمل أو الشريك فيه أو من الجيران وعندما تنصحهم بعدم رد الإساءة بإساءة يعترضون .
وأذكر ثلاث اعتراضات على التأني والرفق , ثم أورد الردود عليها :
أ- قال أحدهم ( الإساءة التي أسئت بها بالغة للغاية . أساءوني جدا . وأنا لا أستطيع أن أتأنى وأرفق , لأني جرحت جرحا بليغا )
ولهذا الشخص نقدم ثلاث نصائح :
•	لا يمكن أن تكون الإساءة التي أساء الناس بها إليك أكبر من إساءتك أنت للرب ولغيرك من الناس ومع ذلك احتملك الرب فنحن عادة ننسى ما نسيء به إلى غيرنا ولكننا نتذكر ما يسيء به الآخرين إلينا وعلينا أن نتذكر النصيحة الرسولية  كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله أيضا في المسيح )(أفسس 4: 32)
ولنا الصلاة الربانية وفي تعليق المسيح عليها ما يساعدنا على أن نكون ذوي محبة متأنية مترفقة . فقد علمنا المسيح أن نصلي ( اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا ....فأنه إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم ) (متى 6: 14 و15)
ولقد سامح المسيح المسيء والمساء إيه فلنسامح كما سامحنا الرب ولنصل أن يتعامل الرب مع المسيء إلينا ويسامحه كما تعامل الرب معنا وسامحنا .
•	وهناك نصيحة ثانية لمن يقول إن الإساءة ضده بالغة . هي أن المسيح يحمل معك الإساءة التي صدرت ضدك والدليل على ذلك أنه عندما مد شاول الطرسوسي يده ليسيء للمؤمنين قال له المسيح ( شاول شاول , لماذا تضطهدني ؟ ....أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده ) (أعمال 9: 4 و5) ونقرأ في نبوة زكريا ( من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه ) (زكريا 2: 8) والمعنى أن من يسيء إلينا يؤذي نفسه أو أنه يسيء لله نفسه فالمسيح في آلامنا يحس بنا ويتألم معنا كما يقول الله بفم إشعيا النبي ( في كل ضيقهم تضايق . وملاك حضرته خلصهم بمحبته ورأفته هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الأيام القديمة ) (63: 9)
لقد دعاك المسيح لتحمل نيره الهين والخفيف وهو نير طاعة وصاياه فإن كنت تحمل نير المسيح , طاعة لأمره : ( احملوا نيري عليكم ) (متى 11: 19) فسيحمل هو النير معك !
*وهناك نصيحة ثالثة لمن يقول إن الإساءات ضده بالغة . هي قول المسيح : ( كن أمينا إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة ) ( رؤيا 2: 10) صحيح أن الإساءة بالغة ولكن أمانتنا مع الرب تجعلنا نحتمل ونحب المحبة المتأنية الرفيقة لنستحق لقب ( أمناء إلى الموت ) فننال (إكليل الحياة )


----------



## samer12 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  ب- قال صاحب الاحتجاج الثاني :
( المسيئون لا يتوقفون عن إيقاع الأذى بي . ولا يتوبون . ولا يبدو أنهم سيغيرون موقفهم معي ) 
•	والسؤال : هل إساءتهم ترجع إلى خطأ ارتكبه صاحب الاحتجاج أم لأنهم مخطئون ؟ لنستمع إلى نصيحة الرسول بطرس : ( أيها الخدام كونوا خاضعين بكل هيبة للسادة . ليس للصالحين المترفقين فقط , بل للعنفاء أيضا . لأن هذا فضل إن كان أحد من أجل ضمير نحو الله يحتمل أحزانا متألما بالظلم لأنه أي مجد هو إن كنتم تلطمون مخطئين فتصبرون ؟ بل إن كنتم تتألمون عاملين الخير فتصبرون . فهذا فضل عند الله لأنكم لهذا دعيتم . فإن المسيح أيضا تألم لأجلنا تاركا لنا مثلا لكي تتبعوا خطواته . الذي يفعل خطية ولم يوجد في فمه مكر , الذي إذ شتم لم يكن يشتم عوضا , وإذا تألم لم يكن يهدد , بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل . الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر ) ( 1بطرس 18: 24)
لنمتحن أنفسنا : هل نتألم بسبب خطأ ارتكبتاه؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك . فلنتب إلى الرب فيرحمنا وإلى إلهنا لأنه كثير الغفران ( إشعيا 55: 7) أما إن كنت تتألم وأنت فاعل خيرا فنعما لك أرجو أن تثبت نظرك على المسيح  الذي تألم وهو يخدم ويطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك فأنت تتشبه به وهو يعطيك النجاة .
ج- وقال صاحب الاحتجاج الثالث :
( لو تأنيت عليهم أو كنت رفيقا معهم فإنهم يزيدون مضايقتهم وإساءتهم)
وللرد نقول .
من أين تعرف أن الأعداء سيزيدون مضايقتهم لك غدا؟ لا يستطيع أحد منا أن يتنبأ بما يأتي به الغد فالغد في يد الرب ( الغد يهتم لنفسه . يكفي اليوم شره ) ( متى 6: 34) سيتدخل الرب في الوقت المناسب ليغير المضايقة إلى خير كما قال يوسف لإخوته ( هل أنا مكان الله ؟! أنتم قصدتم لي شرا , أما الله فقصد به خيرا ) (تكوين 50: 20)
•	هناك حقيقة أخرى : إن الله يقف دوما إلى جانب الذين يطيعون وصاياه قال القديس أغسطينوس : ( اعمل إرادة الله كأنها إرادتك , يعمل الله إرادتك كأنها إرادته ) عندما تطيع الله يتحمل هو سبحانه كل ما ينتج عن طاعة أوامره يأمرنا الرسول بولس : ( جدوا للمواهب الحسنى وأيضا طريقا أفضل .... المحبة تتأنى وترفق) فلو أننا أطعنا هذا الأمر المبارك يصبح الرب ولي أمرنا والمسئول عنا والبركة دائما على رأس المطيع 
•	وهناك حقيقة ثالثة : ما أعظم الوصية الرسولية ( لا تجازوا أحد عن شر بشر . إن كان ممكنا فحسب طاقتكم سالموا الناس . لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكانا للغضب , لأنه مكتوب : لي النقمة أنا أجازي يقول الرب . فإن جاع عدوك فأطعمه وإن عطش فأسقه . لأنك إن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه , لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير ) ( رومية 12: 17_21) 
المحبة التي تتأنى وترفق تغير حياة المحب والمحبوب إنها ترد الضال البعيد إلى بيت الأب وكما أن محبة الله المتأنية الرفيقة تقودك لتفتح قلبك للمسيح المخلص ليملك على قلبك بمحبته قدم أنت المحبة نفسها لمن يسيء إليك لترد نفسه وتهديه إلى سبيل البر


----------



## samer12 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 (( المحبة لا تحسد ))
الإيمان الحقيقي هو الإيمان العامل بالمحبة أما الإيمان الخالي من العمل فهو إيمان الشياطين الذين يؤمنون ويقشعرون (يعقوب 2: 19) ولا بد أن تظهر ثمار الإيمان الحقيقي في حياة المؤمن كل يوم وعلينا كمؤمنين نحب المسيح أن نقرأ أصحاح المحبة كثيرا أكثر مما تعودنا أن نقرأه لندرك نوعية حياة المحبة التي يريدنا الرب أن نحياها .
ونتأمل في هذا الفصل الصفة الثانية من صفات المحبة . وهي المحبة لا تحسد .
الحسد هو إحساس بالضيق عند رؤية شخص يملك ما نعتقد أننا لا نملكه وقد يكون الحسد مجرد موقف فكري ( كما قال القديس توما الأكويني ) نحزن فيه من نجاح الآخرين وربما كان هذا حال مؤمني كورنثوس لأن أصحاب ( المواهب) منهم كانوا ينظرون نظرة تحقير لمن ليس لهم مواهب أما الذين لا يملكون (مواهب )فقد نظروا نظرة حسد لأصحاب المواهب ! مجرد موقف فكري .
ولكن قد يتصعد الحسد من مجرد موقف فكري ليصبح عنفا يوقع الأذى والضرر بالمحسود كما فعل إخوة يوسف لما رأوه يلبس قميصا ملونا ليس عندهم مثله وتصعد حسدهم حتى ألقوه في البئر الخالية من الماء ثم باعوه للإسماعيليين .
والحسد دوما يؤذي الحاسد ويدمر سلامه النفسي لأن الحاسد يركز نظره على ما يملكه الآخرون فلا يرى ما عنده هو ولذلك لا يتمتع بما أنعم الله به عليه وهذه النظرة الكئيبة لما عند الناس تجعله دائما في بؤس.
رسم فنان إيطالي أسمه جيوتو giotto  ( وهو صديق لدانتي ) على حائط كنيسة بادوا بإيطاليا صورة للحسد رسم شخصا له أذنان طويلتان ليسمع بهما أية إشاعة سيئة تضر الآخرين . ورسم له لسانا على شكل حية ليسمم سمعة الآخرين ويتكور اللسان حتى يلدغ الحاسد عيني نفسه ! فقد أراد الفنان أن يقول : إن الحاسد يصيب نفسه بالعمى ويضيع نور عينيه حتى لا يعود يرى ما عنده فيسيء للآخرين 
ونقتبس آيتين من عهدي الكتاب المقدس تنهينا عن الحسد 
الأولى : (لا تغر من الأشرار , ولا تحسد عمال الإثم ) (مزمور 37: 1) 
والثانية ( لا تكن معجبين نغاضب بعضنا بعضا ونحسد بعضنا بعضا )( غلاطية 5: 26)
أي لا نصرف وقتنا في النظر إلى ما عند غيرنا فلا نشكر الله على ما أعطانا .
ومن الغريب أن المؤمن قد يحسد الشرير الناجح في حياته المادية ! يقول أساف  غرت من المتكبرين ,إذ رأيت سلامة الأشرار ) (مزمور 73: 3) وهذا يبرهن لنا أنه لا يوجد إنسان خال من التجربة وعلى المؤمنين أن يكونوا يقظين لتجارب إبليس حتى لا يقعوا في خطايا حقيرة كالحسد , وليمتلئوا بسلام الله حتى ينعموا بسلام الروح في الرب .
( أربعة أمور تنصرنا على الحسد )


----------



## samer12 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 (1) الشكر ينصرنا على الحسد فالمحبة تشكر بينما الحسد يتذمر :
عندما قتل داود جليات هتفت نساء بني إسرائيل ( ضرب شاول ألوفه. وداود ربواته ) فتضايق الملك شاول وقال : ( أعطين داود ربوات. وأما أنا فأعطينني الألوف وبعد فقط تبقى له المملكة !) (1 صموئيل 18: 7 و8)  
ولقد قتل داود ربواته فعلا فهرب الأعداء واستراح شعب الرب منهم فترة طويلة . ولم يقتل شاول ألوفا . فقد وقف الأعداء أمامه أربعين يوما يسخرون منه ويهزئون به دون أن يقدر شاول على عمل شيء ! كانت أغنية الشكر صادقة بالنسبة لداود وكريمة أكثر من اللازم مع شاول ولكن الحسد في نفس شاول حرمه من الفرح بالنصر وكانت نتيجة حسده أنه دمر ذاته فترك قصره وعرشه وأبهة الملك , ليجري من بلد لأخرى سعيا وراء داود ليقتله . كان داود مجرد جندي عند شاول الملك صاحب العرش لكن مرض الحسد في قلبه جعله دائم التذمر فدمر حياته وأشقى شعبه وأرهب داود بغير فائدة وأخيرا مات شاول منتحرا وصار داود ملكا ولو فكر شاول بعقل لاعتبر داود أحد أسلحة الرب إنه جندي من جنوده , أعطى الرب نصرا على يديه ولكن الحسد أعمى عيني شاول عن الحق .
وعلى العكس من شاول نرى داود الذي شكر . فالمحبة تشكر ولا تتذمر . ويقول داود ( باركي يا نفسي الرب , وكل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس . باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل حسناته . الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك . الذي يشفي كل أمراضك . الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك . الذي يكللك بالرحمة والرأفة الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك )( مزمور 103: 1 -5) فالنحول نظرنا عما عند الآخرين ولنشكر على ما عندنا فنستريح من خطية الحسد.


----------



## samer12 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  (2) التأمل في ما عندنا ينصرنا على الحسد فالمحبة ترى ما عندها بينما الحسد يرى ما ينقصه .
نقرأ في سفر العدد عن النتيجة السيئة التي حلت ببني قورح لما حسدوا موسى وهارون على خدمتهما .( أخذ قورح بن يصهار بن قهات بن لاوي . وداثان وأبيرام ابنا ألياب , و أون بني فالت ( بني رأوبين ) يقاومون موسى مع أناس من بني إسرائيل ...... فاجتمعوا على موسى وهارون وقالوا لهما : ( كفاكما ! إن كل الجماعة بأسرها مقدسة وفي وسطها الرب . فما بالكما ترتفعان على جماعة الرب ) ( العدد 16: 1- 3)
وفي تأمل هذه الشكوى نرى أن نصف كلام أصحابها صحيح . فالجماعة فعلا مقدسة لأن الرب في وسطها , ولكن النصف الثاني هو السيئ : ( ما بالكما ترتفعان على جماعة الرب ؟). فقد كانت قيادة موسى وهارون لجماعة الرب تعيينا من الله لا كبرياء فقد دعاهما الله وأرسلهما لفرعون واستخدمهما بركة للشعب فأخرجاه من العبودية وكان على بني قورح أن يكونوا عقلاء يشكرون على البركة التي أعطاها الله لهم ولشعبهم على يد موسى وهارون ولكن الحسد الذي ملأ قلوبهم حرمهم من البركة ثم حرمهم من الحياة لأن الأرض فتحت فاها و ابتلعتهم وكل ما لهم فهبطوا أحياء إلى الهاوية ) ( عدد 16: 31)
أما المثل الأكبر للحسد فهو حسد رؤساء اليهود للمسيح لقد جاءهم مخلصا وهو انتظار الأجيال ومحقق النبوات ولكنهم رفضوه وسلموه إلى الوالي الروماني بيلاطس ليصلبه وعرف بيلاطس بعد فحص دعواهم أن المسيح بريء وأنهم أسلموه حسدا (متى 27: 18) لقد حسدوه لأن الشعب تبعه حبا له وهتف له , ثقة به ( أوصنا لابن داود ! مبارك الأتي باسم الرب أوصنا في الأعالي ) (متى 21: 9) ومعنى (أوصنا ) يا رب خلصنا ) وهذه صلاة كما أنها تعبير عن الفرح والترحيب بالمسيح القادم وقال شيوخ اليهود لبعضهم : ( انظروا ! إنكم لا تنفعون شيئا . هوذا العالم قد ذهب وراءه ) (يوحنا 12: 19) . وقرروا أن يقتلوه ولما لم يكن لهم الحق في تنفيذ ذلك لجئوا  إلى بيلاطس لينفذه . 
غريب أمرهم ! كان يجب أن يفرحوا بالمسيح المعلم العظيم . صانع المعجزات المسيا المنتظر ولكن قلوبهم الخالية من المحبة امتلأت بالحسد فأسلموه لبيلاطس 
وما أعظم الفرق بينهم وبين يوحنا المعمدان الذي أحب الله وأحب المسيح وشهد للمسيح أنه (حمل الله ) وقاد تلاميذه ليتبعوا المسيح وقال عنه ( ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأنا أنقص ) (يوحنا 3: 30) حقا المحبة لا تحسد .


----------



## samer12 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 (3) الفرح ينصرنا على الحسد فالمحبة تفرح بالخير بينما الحسد يتضايق منه :
من النماذج الرائعة للمحبة التي تفرح بخير الآخرين محبة يوناثان ابن الملك شاول لداود . عندما قتل داود جليات ( قطع يوناثان وداود عهدا لأنه أحبه كنفسه . وخلع يوناثان الجبة التي عليه وأعطاها لداود مع ثيابه وسيفه ومنطقته )(1 صموئيل 18: 3 و4) ولما حسد شاول داود وأراد قتله حذر يوناثان داود من المؤامرة ودافع عن داود أمام أبيه ( 1 صموئيل 19: 2 و20: 32)  وطلب يوناثان من داود أن يصنع خيرا لنسله لما يتولى داود المملكة (1صموئيل 20: 15)  لقد أحب يوناثان داود وفرح بالخلاص الذي أعطاه الله لشعبه على يديه حتى لو كان في هذا ضرر لمصالح يوناثان .
المحبة تفرح لما يزيد الخير فيعم الجميع لأنها تعلم أن الإنسان لا يزيد عندما ينقص غيره .
يخبرنا سفر دانيال عن الكرامة التي نالها دانيال في عهد  الملك داريوس . حتى أنه ( حسن عند داريوس أن يولي على المملكة مئة وعشرين مرزبانا (رئيسا) يكونون على المملكة كلها وعلى هؤلاء الثلاثة وزراء أحدهم دانيال لتؤدي المزاربة (الرؤساء ) إليهم الحساب فلا تصيب الملك خسارة ففاق دانيال هذا على الوزراء والمزاربة لأن فيه روحا فاضلة وفكر الملك في أن يوليه على المملكة كلها ثم أن الوزراء والمزاربة كانوا يطلبون علة يجدونها على دانيال من جهة المملكة فلم يقدروا أن يجدوا علة ولا ذنبا لأنه كان أمينا ولم يوجد فيه خطأ ولا ذنب فقال هؤلاء الرجال : ( لا نجد على دانيال هذا علة إلا من جهة شريعة إلهه ) ( دانيال 6: 1- 5).
ألم يدرك أولئك الرؤساء أن نجاح دانيال ليس له وحده بل للدولة كلها ولهم هم ؟ كان يجب أن يشكروا لوجود رئيس وزراء يتمتع بالذكاء والروح الفاضلة والأمانة لتسير أمور الدولة بنجاح وسلام لكن الحسد أصابهم بالعمى فلم يروا في دانيال إلا الرئيس الذي يتولى مسئولية مشرفة حسبوا أنفسهم أكثر استحقاقا لها منه . فدبروا له مكيدة ولكن الرب أنقذه منها ( دانيال 6)


----------



## samer12 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  ( 4 ) السلام ينصرنا على الحسد فالمحبة تحيا في سلام . بينما الحسد يحيا في قلق.
كلما أحب الإنسان إلهه أحب إخوته البشر وكلما أحب الناس امتلاء قلبه بسلام نابع من السماء يشبه السلام الذي غمر قلب المسيح وهو ماض إلى الصليب فقال لتلاميذه ( سلاما أترك لكم , سلامي أعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا . لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب ) ( يوحنا 14: 27)
أما الذي يحسد فإنه يضيع سلامه الروحي وطمأنينته النفسية . لأنه دائم التطلع إلى ما عند غيره ودائم الإهمال للشكر على ما عنده . وما أجمل النصيحة الرسولية ( البسوا كمختاري  الله القديسين المحبوبين أحشاء رأفات ولطفا وتواضعا ووداعة وطول أناة محتملين بعضكم بعضا ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا إن كان لأحد على أحد شكوى . كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا أنتم أيضا . وعلى جميع هذه البسوا المحبة التي هي رباط الكمال . وليملك في قلبكم سلام الله الذي إليه دعيتم في جسد واحد وكونوا شاكرين ) ( كولوسي 3: 12- 15).
قارن بين السلام الذي ملأ نفس يوسف وهو يكرم أباه وإخوته . وبين القلق الذي عصف بقلوب إخوته وهم يقولون لبعضهم البعض ( حقا إننا مذنبون إلى أخينا الذي رأينا ضيقة نفسه لما استرحمنا ولم نسمعه . لذلك جاءت علينا هذه الضيقة ) ( تكوين 42: 21) ثم قارن سلام يوسف وهو راجع من دفن أبيه بكل إكرام وبين القلق الذي كاد يمزق صدور إخوته وهم يقولون ( لعل يوسف يضطهدنا ويرد علينا جميع الشر الذي صنعنا به ) (تكوين 50: 15) وهذه الكلمات تظهر أن القلق كان كامنا داخل نفوسهم يؤرق بالهم طيلة وجودهم في مصر أثناء حياة أبيهم .
المحبة تعطي السلام والحسد يورث القلق ! فلنطلب من الله أن تسود على قلوبنا محبته ( التي لا تحسد )


----------



## samer12 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

   (المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ)
يتعرض صاحب الموهبة الروحية ( أكثر من غيره ) لتجربة التفاخر بما عنده فقد يتفاخر الواعظ المشهور بقدراته الوعظية وقد يتكبر المحسن بأنه أطعم الفقراء أما المحبة الحقيقية الصادقة فإنها لا تتفاخر بما تفعله لأنها تفعله لأجل اسم المسيح وبقوة منحها المسيح .
كان التفاخر أحد عيوب كنيسة كورنثوس فانقسموا أحزابا يفتخر كل حزب بالرسول الذي ينتمي الحزب له فافتخر البعض ببولس والبعض بأبلوس , فقال لهم الرسول بولس ( لا ينتفخ أحد لأجل الواحد على الآخر ( بمعنى : لا تنتفخوا من الكبرياء تحزبا لأحد ) لأنه من يميزك ؟ (بمعنى من جعلك متميزا عن غيرك ) وأي شيء لك تأخذه ؟( بمعنى : كل شيء عندك أخذته موهبة ) وإن كنت قد أخذت فلماذا تفتخر كأنك لم تأخذ ؟) (1 كورنثوس 4: 6 و7) فالرسول بولس يطلب أن لا يتحيزوا له أو لأبلوس ,لأن لا أحد يملك ويميز . وإن ملك وتميز فهذا نعمة وهبة من عند الله وليس مكبسه الشخصي .
ويقول الرسول بولس أيضا : ( العلم ينفخ ولكن المحبة تبني ) (1 كورنثوس8: 1) فالإنسان الذي يعرف ربما ينتفخ بعلمه ولكنه لا ينمو ويرقى إنسانيا وروحيا بما تعلم إلا إذا أشرقت أنوار المحبة على قلبه .
لماذا لم يقول بولس : ( المحبة تتواضع) بدل قوله ( المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ) ؟ لما ذا لم يصف المحبة بأسلوب إيجابي بدلا من السلبي ؟ والإجابة ,لعل أهل كورنثوس افتخروا بتواضعهم , وحولوا فضيلة التواضع إلى افتخار , فصارت فضيلتهم رذيلة . فشرح الرسول بولس لهم الفضيلة بضدها .
هناك وصيتان عظيمتان تتلخص فيهما كل الوصايا ) تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك وتحب قريبك كنفسك) والذي يحب الله من كل قلبه لا يمكن أن يتفاخر أو ينتفخ لأنه يدرك أن كل ما عنده هو من عند الله مصدر كل نعمة ومن يحب أخوته البشر لا يمكن أن ينتفخ عليهم بل يقف منهم موقف التواضع لأنه خادم الله المحب . الذي يعطي من نفسه ومما عنده , متمثلا بالمسيح الذي لم يأت ليُخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين (مرقس 10: 45).


----------



## samer12 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 ثلاثة أسباب من أجلها لا تتفاخر المحبة 
1- المحبة تدرك أن التفاخر سلوك جسداني :  
هناك سلوك ( حسب الجسد ) وسلوك ( حسب الروح )والجسد يشتهي ضد الروح ويقاومه حتى نفعل ما لا نريد لذلك جائت النصيحة الرسولية ( اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد )(غلاطية 5: 16) ولذلك نرى المحبة لا تتفاخر لأن الروح القدس يحكمها , كما قال الرسول بولس ( الذين هم حسب الجسد فبما للجسد يهتمون ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح ) (رومية 8: 5) هذه المحبة الخاضعة للروح القدس لا تتصرف التصرف الجسداني الذي ينتفخ .
* لقد كان الجسد من وراء تصرف الملك نبوخذ نصر , فقال هذا المسكين : ( أليست هذه بابل العظيمة التي بنيتها لبيت الملك بقوة اقتداري ولجلال مجدي ؟) (دانيال 4 :30) لم يبن نبوخذ نصر بابل بنفسه ولا دفع من جيبه نفقات البناء بل تمتع بثمرة ما قام به الشعب الذي دفع الجزية وما قام به المهندسون المقتدرون من رسم وتأسيس وبناء . أما قوله ( بقوة اقتداري ولجلال مجدي ) فيدل على أن عقله قد أصابه الجنون!
* ولقد كان الجسد وراء تصرف سالومة أم يوحنا ويعقوب ابني زبدي . فقالت للمسيح ( أريد أن يجلس ابني هذان واحد عن يمينك وواحد عن يسارك في مجدك ) (متى 20: 21) ولم يعدها الرب بشيء مما طلبت ومع ذلك اغتاظ باقي التلاميذ  من طلبها وكأن المسيح وعدها أن يحقق لها ما طلبته , وفي طلبها , وفي غيظ التلاميذ نرى انتفاخ سالومة بولديها , وانتفاخ وكبرياء التلاميذ الآخرين الذين لا بد حسبوا نفوسهم أفضل من ابني زبدي ! لعل كل واحد منهم قال : لئن جلس يعقوب ويوحنا عن يمينه ويساره فأين أجلس أنا ؟ والمسيح يقول للجميع : هل تستطيعون أن تصطبغوا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها أنا؟ كانت صبغة المسيح ولون حياته التواضع والمحبة وهي الصبغة ولون الحياة الذي يريده لنا لأنه وديع ومتواضع القلب .
* ولقد كان الجسد من وراء مشاجرة التلاميذ : من منهم يظن أنه يكون أكبر (لوقا 22: 24) لقد ظنوا ملكوت المسيح سياسيا أرضيا ولكن المسيح أصلح فكرهم الجسدي وقال لهم ( الكبير فيكم كالأصغر والمتقدم كالخادم ...أنا بينكم كالذي يخدم ) ( لوقا 22: 26 و27).
واضح أن البشر بحسب تفكيرهم العادي يميلون إلى التفاخر والانتفاخ فهم يعتزون بعائلتهم باعتبار أنها أفضل العائلات , ثم يعتزون بأنفسهم باعتبار أنهم أفضل أفراد عائلتهم ! ولكن المحبة سلوك سماوي لذلك فهي لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ . ولقد تجرب شعب الله القديم بالتفاخر بعد معجزات الخروج فقال الله لهم محذرا  ليس من كونكم أكثر من سائر الشعوب التصق الرب بكم واختاركم , لأنك أقل من سائر الشعوب . بل من محبة الرب إياكم وحفظه القسم الذي أقسم لآبائكم أخرجكم الرب بيد شديدة وفداكم من بيت العبودية من يد فرعون مصر فاعلم أن الرب إلهك هو الله الإله الأمين الحافظ العهد والإحسان للذين يحبونه ويحفظون وصاياه إلى ألف جيل ) ( تثنية 7: 7- 9) ولقد اختار الله شعبه لأنهم أقل من سائر الشعوب ليحفظ لهم تواضعهم فأمرهم موسى بعدم التفاخر . وأوصاهم بالتواضع . وعلمهم أن يقولوا (أراميا تائها كان أبي , فانحدر إلى مصر وتغرب هناك في نفر قليل , فصار هناك أمة كبيرة وعظيمة وكثيرة ز فأساء إلينا المصريون وثقلوا علينا وجعلوا علينا عبودية قاسية فلما صرخنا إلى الرب إله أبائنا سمع الرب صوتنا ورأى مشقتنا وتعبنا وضيقنا )(تثنية 26: 5- 7)
لقد تاه إبراهيم خليل الله وجاء لاجئا إلى مصر ولما تضايق فيها صرخ إلى الرب فأنقذه ولم تنقذه مكانته الشخصية أو قوته أو تفكيره البشري ( تكوين 12: 10- 20) وهذا يمنع المؤمنين الذين يقدرون فضل الله من الافتخار الجسدي .
وعاد الله على فم النبي إشعيا يحذر الشعب القديم من التفاخر فقال لهم : (اسمعوا لي أيها التابعون البر الطالبون الرب . انظروا إلى الصخر الذي منه قطعتم وإلى نقرة الجب التي منها حفرتم ) ( إشعيا 51: 1) والمقصود بالصخر هو إبراهيم الخليل والمقصود بنقرة بالجب زوجته سارة فقد كان إبراهيم في التاسعة والتسعين من عمره وسارة في التاسعة والثمانين لما حبلت بإسحق لم يكن هناك أمل في الإنجاب في هذا العمر الكبير لكن على خلاف الرجاء البشري حقق الله وعده لإبراهيم الخليل ( رومية4: 18) وهكذا قال إشعيا إن الله أخرج من ( الصخر) ومن ( نقرة الجب ) شعبا له فلا فخر هنا ولكن تواضع أمام معجزة الله حتى ( تقوى إبراهيم بالإيمان معطيا مجدا لله ) (رومية 4: 20)
وقد حذر المسيح بطرس من ثقته الزائدة بنفسه , وقال له إنه سينكره ثلاث مرات (لوقا 22: 24)
ولا بد أن المسيح استشعر أن تلاميذه سيتجربون بأن يفتخروا بأنه اختارهم تلاميذ له . فقال لهم ( ليس أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم , و أقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم )(يوحنا 15: 16) إذا الفضل للنعمة التي حملت الغصن في الكرمة وغذته بعصارتها الكريمة فجاء بالثمر ونلاحظ أن الغصن الذي لا يحمل ثمرا يكون مرتفع الرأس ولكن عندما يتثقل بالثمر ينحني وقليلو الثمر هم الذين يتفاخرون .


----------



## samer12 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 2- المحبة تدرك فضل من أعطاها . فلا تنتفخ :
الإنسان جسد هو تراب من الأرض والإنسان روح هو نفخة من الله ولا يستطيع التراب أن ينتفخ لأنه عندما تخرج منه النفخة يعود إلى التراب لذلك نكرر قول الرسول بولس ( إن عشنا فللرب نعيش وإن متنا فللرب نموت فإن عشنا وإن متنا فللرب نحن ) (رومية 14: 8) فمحبتنا للرب تجعلنا ندرك أننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ( أعمال 17: 28) فنرجع الفضل لصاحب الفضل ونقدم المجد لمن يستحق المجد .
نريد أن نقيم أنفسنا تقيما سليما صحيحا كما قال الرسول بولس : ( لا يرتئي (أحد ) فوق ما ينبغي أن يرتئي بل يرتئي إلى التعقل كما قسم الله لكل واحد مقدارا من الإيمان ) (رومية 12: 3)
ونقدم مثلين من شخصين كان تقييمهما لنفسهما (إلى تعقل ) هما يعقوب أبو الأسباط وداود صاحب المزامير .قال يعقوب ( صغيرا أنا عن جميع ألطافك وجميع الأمانة التي صنعت إلى عبدك . فإني بعصاي عبرت هذا الأردن والآن قد صرت جيشين . نجني الآن من أخي عيسو لأني خائف منه )(تكوين 32: 10) يعترف يعقوب أن عند عبوره الأردن لم يكن يملك غير عصاه ولكن عند رجوعه كان معه جيشان والفضل كله يرجه لله ولكن الجيشين يمكن أن يضيعا في لحظة ويأخذهما عيسو أو يقتلهما فاعترف أنه صغير يحتاج لمعونة الرب .
وصلى نبي الله داود ( من أنا يا سيدي الرب وما هو بيتي حتى أوصلتني إلى ههنا ؟ وقل هذا أيضا في عينيك يا سيدي الرب , فتكلمت أيضا من جهة بيت عبدك إلى زمان طويل . وهذه عادة الإنسان يا سيدي الرب وبماذا يعود داود يكلمك وأنت قد عرفت عبدك يا سيدي الرب ؟فمن أجل كلمتك وحسب قلبك فعلت العظائم كلها لتعرف عبدك ولذلك قد عظمت أيها الرب الإله لأنه ليس مثلك وليس إله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه بآذاننا )(2 صموئيل 7: 18- 21) 
يعترف داود أنه كان راعي غنم بسيط أخذه الرب وجعله ملكا فالمحبة لا تتفاخر لأنها تعترف بفضل من أعطى الهبة 
تقول التطويبة الأولى  طوبى للمساكين بالروح لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات )(متى 5: 3)
والمساكين بالروح هم الذين يدركون أن الذي عندهم ليس لفضل فيهم ولكنه عطية مجانية من عند الرب .


----------



## samer12 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  3-المحبة تدرك محدودية عطائها , فلا تنتفخ :
كيف نتفاخر وننتفخ ونحن نعلم أن محبتنا لله وخدمتنا له هي لا شيء بالنسبة لمحبته لنا من وما وهبه لنا من بركات؟ وكيف نفتخر وننتفخ ونحن نعلم أننا مقصرون في حق الله وفي حق الناس ؟ لهذا يقول المسيح ( متى فعلتم كل ما أمرتم به فقولوا : إننا عبيد بطالون ( من البطالة), لأننا إنما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا ) (لوقا 17: 10)
لا يستطيع أحد أن يفعل كل ما يؤمر به ولكن حتى لو فعل فلا بد أن يعترف أنه عبد بطال لم يفعل شيئا ويكون تقييما حقيقيا صادقا لا تواضعا مزيفا فكل ما نتبرع به من مال هو ما يعطيه لنا الله وكل عمل نقوم به هو من صحة وطاقة موهبتين لنا من الله كل شيء عندنا هو من نعمته علينا هبة مجانية من إله كل مجد 
كلما زادت محبتنا لله زدنا في النعمة وكلما تقدمنا في النعمة نكتشف أن مستوانا أدنى من المستوى الإلهي المطلوب منا وهو ( قياس قامة ملء المسيح) . فلنجاهد ولا نتوقف. لا مجال للفخر أبدا بل المجال كله للسعي نحو الغرض مقاومين حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية ( عبرانيين 12: 4)
حدثنا الإنجيل المقدس عن قائد مئة عمل الكثير من الخير لكنه رأى أنه لم يفعل إلا الواجب عليه فلم يفتخر بل تواضع لأن قلبه كان عامرا بالمحبة لله ولشعب الله قال عنه شيوخ اليهود للمسيح : إنه يستحق أن يذهب المسيح إلى بيته ليشفي عبده وقالوا ( هو مستحق أن يفعل له هذا , لأنه يحب أمتنا , وقد بني لنا المجمع )( لوقا7: 4)ولكنه هو قال للمسيح ( لست مستحقا أن تدخل تحت سقفي )( لوقا 7: 6) . المحبة تدرك محدودية ما نعطي ولذلك لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ 
دعونا في روح التواضع والإحساس بالخطية والتقصير أن ننحني أمامه , ونتناول من فيض بحر نعمة محبته الذي لا يحد . مجاهدين ليتعالى أسمه وتمتلئ الأرض من مجده


----------



## samer12 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  ( المحبة لا تقبح )
القبح هو الاختلاف مع المشيئة الإلهية .عندما خلق الله العالم (رأى الله ذلك حسن .....حسن جدا )(تكوين1: 4) وبعد إتمام الخليقة والإنسان (رأى الله كل ما عمله فإذا هو حسن جدا) فالحسن هو ما أراد الرب أما القبح فهو ما أدخلته الخطية فعندما يقول الرسول بولس( المحبة لا تقبح) يقصد أنها الصفة الأساسية الأولى التي كان يجب أن تستمر لولا أن الخطية دخلت إلى العالم .
لقد جهز الله في محبته كل الخير لآدم قبل أن يخلقه وكان كل شيء حسنا بالأنوار والأشجار والطيور والأسماك والحيوانات وأخيرا خلق الله الإنسان ليتمتع بهذا كله ولما رأى الله آدم وحده أعطاه زوجته حواء لتكون معينة له .وحالما رآها كتب فيها أول قصيدة نظمها شاعر في التاريخ وهي قصيدة حب قال آدم (هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي هذه تدعى امرأة لأنها من امرئ أخذت ) تكوبن2: 23) ولكن سرعان ما دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبها دخلت الكراهية والخوف إلى العالم والقبح فإذا بآدم صاحب قصيدة الحب يلقي اللوم على حبيبته وزوجته حواء بل وعلى الله , ويقول له ( المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي أعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت )(تكوين3: 12) 
كيف تبدل الحب إلى كراهية؟؟
كيف تحول الشكر لله إلى تذمر ؟؟
غير أن أعظم ما يصور لنا قبح الخطية هو ما فعلته الخطية بالمسيح . لقد وصف إمام الحكماء سليمان السيد المسيح بروح النبوة بالقول  أنت أبرع جمالا من بني البشر انسكبت النعمة على شفتيك )(مزمور 45: 2). ولكن النبي إشعيا يقدم له صورة مختلفة تماما فيقول (نبت قدامه كفرخ وكعرق من أرض يابسة لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر إليه ولا منظر  فنشتهيه ,محتقر ومخذول من الناس رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجهنا , محتقر فلم نعتد به )(53: 2 و3) فكيف يصبح من هو أبرع جمالا من بني البشر في هذه الصورة القاتمة الحزينة؟
الإجابة: لأنه حمل خطية جميعنا وهذا هو قبح الخطية الذي يشوه كل شيء واحتمل السيد المسيح هذا القبح ليعيد الحسن الذي صنعه هو وشوهنا نحن لتحقق كلمات داود ( يجمل الودعاء بالخلاص )(مزمور 149: 4) 
وتتضح المحبة التي لا تقبح في أمرين :


----------



## samer12 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  1- المحبة لا تقبح في الكلام :
يتحدث الرسول بولس عن سلوك المؤمنين في المحبة فيقول  كونوا متمثلين بالله كأولاد أحباء واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضا وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا قربانا وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة . وأما الزنا وكل نجاسة وطمع فلا يسم بينكم كما يليق بقديسين ولا القباحة في كلام السفاهة والهزل التي لا تليق بل بالحري الشكر)(أفسس 5: 1- 4)
فالهزل وكلام السفاهة هي قباحة , ليس فقط لا يجب أن تمارس لكن لا يجب أن ننطق بها (لا تسم بينكم) فعندما يوجه شخص كلاما غير لائق لشخص آخر فإنه يشوه صورته أمام الناس كما يرسم له صورة قبيحة أمام نفسه : نفس المتكلم ونفس المخاطب ! على أن اللسان الذي يحكمه الروح القدس لا ينطق إلا ما هو بركة للآخرين .
وكلام السفاهة والهزل الذي لا يليق هو عادة سخرية من الآخرين من مظهرهم أو من معرفتهم أو من طريقة كلامهم , إن كانت مختلفة عن الآخرين وهذا دوما خال من المحبة لأن الذي يسخر ويهزل يضحك نفسه وأصحابه على حساب كرامة شخص آخر لأنه يسخر مما يحسبه نقطة ضعف غيره .
وينصح الرسول بولس أهل كولوسي بالقول : (اطرحوا الغضب , السخط . الخبث التجديف الكلام القبيح من أفواهكم لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض إذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع أعماله ولبستم الجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه )(كولوسي 3: 8- 10)فالله غيرنا وجددنا لنكون حسب صورة الخالق المحب الذي شجع جميع الناس .
وهناك حديث رائع عن اللسان في رسالة يعقوب وهي رسالة الحياة العملية يقول  إن كان أحد لا يعثر في الكلام فذاك رجل كامل قادر أن يلجم كل الجسد أيضا ...كل طبع للوحوش والطيور والزحافات والبحريات يذلل وقد تذلل لطبع البشر أما اللسان فلا يستطيع أحد من الناس أن يذلله  هو شر لا يضبط مملوء سما مميتا به نبارك الله الأب وبه نلعن الناس الذين تكونوا على شبه الله من الفم الواحد تخرج بركة ولعنة , ألعل ينبوعا ينبع من نفس عين واحدة العذب والمر ؟ هل تقدر يا أخوتي تينة أن تضع زيتونا , أو كرمة تينا ؟ ولا كذلك ينبوع يصنع ماء مالحا وعذبا )(يعقوب 3: 2 و 7- 12)
في العالم الطبيعي لا نجد ينبوعا يعطي ماء عذبا ومالحا في نفس الوقت ولا يمكن لزيتونة أن تصنع تينا أو كرمة تينا . ولكن اللسان الواحد (بكل أسف)ينتج المتناقضات ! فالفم الواحد يبارك الله ويلعن الآخرين ويعلق الرسول يعقوب على هذا بقوله (لا يصلح يا أخوتي أن تكون هذه الأمور هكذا )(آية 10) فالمحبة لا تقبح في الكلام لكنها تنطق كلمة التشجيع دائما ولا تخرج منها كلمة توبيخ إلا للبناء والإصلاح ولكنها لا تلفظ قباحة فإذا طبقنا هذه القاعدة على كلامنا في بيوتنا , ماذا نجد ؟ عادة نتكلم كلاما لطيفا خارج بيوتنا ونحسن الحديث ونضبط أعصابنا عندما يزورنا ضيف ولكن أعصابنا تفلت عادة مع أهل البيت وكأننا قد أنفقنا كل رصيد محبتنا خارجه . فلم يتبق لأهل البيت إلا التذمر والتوبيخ والكلام الخشن ! مع أن رصيدنا من الحكمة والنعمة والكلام العذب عند الله رصيد لا ينتهي ويمكن أن نأخذ منه كل ما يسد عوزنا وعوز مجتمعنا !
وأقتبس من العهد القديم مثلين للكلام المشجع مثلا لزوجة فاضلة وآخر لزوج فاضل قدم كلاهما كلمة تشجيع لشريك حياته :
ظهر ملاك الرب لزوجة منوح التي كانت عاقرا وأعلن لها أنها ستلد ابنا (هو شمشون القاضي ) يجعله الله مخلص شعبه فأخبرت زوجها بذلك وصلى منوح طالبا عودة ظهور الملاك فاستجاب الله له وظهر الملاك مرة أخرى لزوجته ,فأسرعت ولتخبر منوح . وتحدث الزوجان مع الملاك عن مولدهما ومستقبله ثم انطلق الملاك إلى السماء في لهيب المذبح ومضى وقت لم يظهر فيه الملاك فخاف منوح وقال لزوجته : ( نموت موتا لأننا قد رأينا الله ) فقالت له امرأته مشجعة : ( لو أراد الرب أن يميتنا لما أخذ من يدنا محرقة وتقدمة ولما أرانا كل هذه ولما كان في مثل هذا الوقت أسمعنا مثل هذا )(قضاة 13: 22و 23)ما أجمل كلمات هذه الزوجة ! لم تسخر من زوجها لأنه لم يفهم ,ولكنها كلمته بالتشجيع المدعم بالبرهان أن الله قبل تقدمتهما وتكلم معهما ففي محبتها لم تقبح ولم توبخ زوجها الضعيف الخائف لأنه لم يفهم فعملت بالوصية الرسولية ( لا تخرج كلمة رديئة من أفواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحا للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يعطي نعمة للسامعين )(أفسس 4: 29)
والنموذج الثاني هو لزوج يشجع زوجته . كانت حنة عاقرا ولم يكن العيب في ذلك من ألقانة زوجها لكن منها فإن فننة ضرتها ولدت أولادا لألقانة . وكانت حنة تبكي وتصلي وتطلب من الله أن يعطيها نسلا ومضت سنوات دون استجابة وفي وسط آلامها كان زوجها الفاضل يقول لها مشجعا  يا حنة لماذا تبكين ولماذا لا تأكلين , ولماذا يكتئب قلبك ؟  أما أنا لك خير من عشرة بنين ؟) (1 صموئيل 1: 8) وقد أكرم الله حنة و ألقانة وأعطاهما نسلا أوله صموئيل الذي صار قاضيا ونبيا لبني إسرائيل .


----------



## samer12 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  2- المحبة لا تقبح في العمل : 
عندما يسيطر روح الله على حياتنا يعطينا ثمره المبارك وأوله المحبة ويقول الرسول بولس : ( ثمر الروح هو في كل صلاح وبر وحق مختبرين ما هو مرضي عند الرب لا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل  بالحري وبخوها لأن الأمور الحادثة منهم سرا ذكرها أيضا قبيح ولكن الكل إذا توبخ يظهر بالنور لأن كل ما أظهر فهو نور . لذلك يقول : استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضيء لك المسيح)(أفسس 5: 9- 14) هناك أعمال سيئة مارسها المؤمن قبل معرفته بالمسيح ولا يليق أن يفعلها بعد أن قام من موت الخطية وأضاء عليه نور المسيح لأنه ( إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة . الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت . هوذا الكل صار جديدا) (2 كورنثوس5: 17) فقد انتهى القبح من حياة المؤمن – أو هكذا يجب أن يكون.
ما أكثر ما نرى القباحة من حولنا تلتهم الجمال ولكن النصرة الأخيرة هي للمحبة التي لا تقبح .
رأى فرعون ملك مصر حلم سبع بقرات طالعة من النهر حسنة المنظر سمينة اللحم فارتعت في روضة ثم سبع بقرات طالعة ورائها من النهر قبيحة المنظر ورقيقة اللحم فوقفت بجانب البقرات الأولى على شاطئ النهر فأكلت البقرات القبيحة المنظر والرقيقة اللحم البقرات السبع الحسنة المنظر والسمينة ( تكوين 41: 2- 4) ويحدث في حياتنا ما رآه فرعون في حلمه نرى القبح يبتلع الحسن ؟ يكون لنا صديق كريم لنا معه عشرة طويلة جميلة ولكن خطأ واحد يضيع تلك العشرة الحلوة ونتذكر ذلك الخطأ وننسى كل الذكريات الجميلة ( وتقضي عمرك في الصواب . وغلطة تمحو الصواب) فإذا القبح ابتلع الجمال! ولكن المحبة التي لا تقبح تهزم القبح وتناصر الجمال كما حدث عندما ألقى موسى عصاه فصارت حية , وحول سحرة فرعون عصيتهم إلى حيات ولكن حية الحق ابتلعت حيات الباطل . والحب دوما يقتل القبح.
وعمل نعمة المسيح في قلوبنا هو أعظم نموذج للجمال الذي يلاشي القبح ومن معاني كلمة (نعمة ) أنها جمال الحياة وقد أنعم المسيح على محبيه بجمال الحياة.
التقطت أذنا المسيح وقت الصليب إنكار بطرس المثلث التقطت كلمات القبح , فماذا كان رد فعل المسيح ؟ يقول البشير لوقا : ( والتفت الرب ونظر إلى بطرس فخرج بطرس إلى خارج وبكى بكاء مرا)(لوقا 22: 61) ولم تكن نظرة المسيح لبطرس نظرة توبيخ أو سخرية أو شماتة لكنها كانت بكل تأكيد عامرة بالمحبة والشفقة فكسرت قلب بطرس وقادته إلى التوبة وبعد قيامة المسيح من الموت أعطى المسيح بطرس وزملاءه صيدا وفيرا من السمك بعد ليلة صيد فاشلة ثم سأل بطرس : ( يا سمعان بن يونا . أتحبني ؟) وبخجل أجاب بطرس : ( يا رب أنت تعلم كل شيء . أنت تعلم أني أحبك ) وهذه هي المحبة الشافية من الإنكار والملهمة للإتباع والدافعة لحياة التقوى .


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 ( المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها)​يعني أن المحبة تطلب ما لغيرها وهذه فضيلة لا يمكن أن تتوفر للإنسان بغير أن يولد من الله وبغير أن يملكه روح الله فإن المولد من الجسد جسد هو يهتم بما لنفسه أما المولود من الروح فهو روح يهتم بما لله , وبما للآخرين .
عندما نسمع تعاليم الإنجيل نصاب باليأس لأننا عاجزون عن تطبيقها ولما نتأمل نموذج حياة السيد المسيح يصيبنا اليأس لأننا لا نستطيع أن نمشي في أثر خطواته وهذا اليأس مقدس ومهم ومبارك , لأننا عندما نشعر بالعجز نلجأ إلى نعمة الله معلنين فشلنا فيتولى الله أمرنا بدلا عنا فنقول مع بولس الرسول ( مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في )(غلاطية2 :20)عند ذلك يحيا المسيح هذه الفضائل بحياته فينا فنقدر أن نسير أثر خطواته فإذا تعثرنا وسقطنا يقيمنا فنقول مع النبي ميخا : ( لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إذا سقطت إذا سقطت أقوم إذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نوري )(ميخا7 : 7 ,8).
( المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها) لأنها تطلب ما لغيرها ! يقول تقليد يهودي قديم إن المكان الذي بني فيه هيكل سليمان كان مكانا التقى فيها أخوان عمرت المحبة قلبيهما كان أكبرهما متزوجا وعنده أولاد , ولم يكن الصغير متزوجا .وبعد حصاد القمح قال الأخ الأكبر في نفسه ( لقد حصدنا القمح ولدي نصف المحصول وأخي عنده النصف الآخر . سأعطي كيس قمح من نصيبي لأخي ليسدد نفقات زواجه ويبدأ بيتا جديدا ) وفي الوقت نفسه كان الأخ الصغير يفكر أن يضيف كيس قمح من نصيبه إلى أخيه لأنه فكر في مسؤوليات أخيه المتزوج من نحو زوجته وأولاده . ونفذ كل منهما فكرته في ظلام الليل ولما طلع الفجر قام كل منهما بإحصاء ما عنده فوجده لم ينقص , ولم يدرك أي منهما سبب ذلك فكررا ما فعلاه أكثر من ليلة وفي ليلة تقابل الأخوان معا في الطريق وكل واحد يحمل كيس قمح ليعطيه لأخيه . واحتضن أحدهما الآخر وبكى كل منهما على كتف أخيه وفي ذلك المكان ,,مكان لقاء المحبة بني هيكل سليمان .
أحبنا الله محبة عظيمة وقبلنا وهو يطلب أن نحب قريبنا على مثال محبته لنا ومحبتنا لنفوسنا . كما أن الله يطلب منا أن نقبل نفوسنا ونغفر لها كما أحبنا هو وغفر لنا , فإذا غفرنا لأنفسنا بذات طريقة غفران السماء لنا نقدر أن نقبل الآخرين ونغفر لهم فنطبق بذلك صفة من أعظم صفات المحبة ونطيع الأمر الرسولي (تمموا فرحي حتى تفتكروا فكرا واحدا ولكم محبة واحدة بنفس واحدة مفتكرين شيئا واحدا لا شيئا بتحزب أو بعجب بل بتواضع حاسبين بعضكم البعض أفضل من أنفسهم لا تنظروا كل واحد إلى ما هو لنفسه بل كل واحد إلى ما هو للآخرين أيضا . فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع, الذي كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله لكنه أخلى نفسه , آخذا صورة عبد , صائرا" شبه الناس . وإذا وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت , موت الصليب )(فيلبي 2: 2- 8) فالمسيح هو النموذج الأعلى للمحبة التي تفكر فيما لغيرها فليكن فينا  فكر المسيح الذي يقبلنا ويباركنا ويغفر لنا فعندما نتخذ فكر المسيح منهجا لنا نستطيع أن نحب بمحبته فلا نطلب مجد أنفسنا ولا سرور أنفسنا ولا فائدة أنفسنا لأننا نطلب ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لنا (متى 6: 33)


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

   1- المحبة تطلب ما لغيرها لأنها رحيمة  
النفس التي تتمتع برحمة الله وغفرانه تكون بالتالي رحيمة على غيرها وتطلب ما لغيرها وكلما تخللت رحمة الله ثنايا النفس البشرية انطلقت الرحمة من تلك النفس إلى الآخرين .
ما أجمل قول المرنم : ( من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الإنسان وفي طريقه يسر . إذا سقط لا ينطرح لأن الرب مسند يده أيضا كنت فتى وقد شخت ولم أر صديقا تخلي عنه , ولا ذرية له تلتمس خبزا اليوم كله يترأف ويقرض ونسله للبركة )( مزمور 37: 23- 26). تتحدث الآيات 23- 25 من المزمور 37 عن محبة الله وإسناده للمؤمن وإشباعه له ولذريته بالخير فيجيء رد فعل المؤمن في أنه يترأف اليوم كله ويقرض ويكون نسله للبركة لأن الرب سبق وترأف عليه ورحمه .
وهذا الذي يصفه المرنم في المزمور 37 ينصحنا به الرسول بولس في قوله : ( البسوا كمختاري الله القديسين المحبوبين أحشاء رأفات ولطفا وتواضعا ووداعة وطول أناة محتملين بعضكم بعضا ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا إن كان لأحد على أحد شكوى كما غفر لكم المسيح  هكذا أنت أيضا )(كولوسي 3: 12 و 13)


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  2- المحبة  تطلب ما لغيرها لأنها كريمة : 
المحبة كريمة تعطي دون أن تنتظر أخذا وعندنا أمثلة كثيرة لذلك منها نموذج قد يصعب اليوم تطبيقه حدث في الكنيسة الأولى يصفه سفر أعمال الرسل بالقول ( وجميع الذين آمنوا كانوا معا وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركا والأملاك والمقتنيات كانوا يبيعونها ويقسمونها بين الجميع كما يكون لكل واحد احتياج ) (أعمال 2: 44و 45)لك يكن هناك أحد محتاجا لأن الذي عنده أعطى من ليس عنده وفي الإصحاح الرابع من نفس السفر يقول ( وكان لجمهور الذين آمنوا قلب واحد ونفس واحدة ولم يكن أحد يقول إن شيئا من أمواله له بل كان عندهم كل شيء مشتركا وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع ونعمة عظيمة كانت عل جميعهم إذ لم يكن فيهم أحد محتاجا لأن الذين كانوا أصحاب حقول أو بيوت كانوا يبيعونها ويأتون بأثمان المبيعات ويضعونها عند أرجل الرسل وكان يوزع على كل واحد كما يكون له احتياج )(أعمال 4: 32- 35) ويقدم ذات الإصحاح نموذجا لشخص اسمه يوسف كانت شهرته برنابا ومعنى اسمه ( الذي يشجع الآخرين) وهو لاوي يسكن في جزيرة قبرص ( كان له حقل باعه وأتى بالدراهم ووضعها عند أقدام الرسل )
هذه هي المحبة الكريمة التي تعطي كل ما عندها وتعطي بسخاء ولكن اشتراكية كنيسة أورشليم لم تستمر لأنها كانت استهلاكية غير منتجة فعندما انتهى رأس المال أصابهم الفقر لذلك يعلمنا الرسول بولس : ( إن كان أحد لا يريد أن يشتغل فلا يأكل أيضا) ( 2تسالونيكي 3: 10)ويقول لقسوس كنيسة أفسس : ( حاجاتي وحاجات الذين معي خدمتها هاتان اليدان ) (أعمال 20: 34).وقد أشتغل بولس خياما ليعول نفسه والذين معه .
كانت محبة أعضاء الكنيسة الأولى بعضهم لبعض عظيمة فقدموا كل ما عندهم لله ولبعضهم والأغلب أنهم كانوا يتوقعون مجيء المسيح ثانية أثناء حياتهم فباعوا ممتلكاتهم لخير بعضهم البعض ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يحدد موعد المجيء الثاني للمسيح فلنشتغل ونجتهد بكل أمانة محققين الوصية الرسولية ( لا يسرق السارق فيما بعد بل بالحري يتعب عاملا الصالح بيديه ليكون له أن يعطي من له احتياج)(أفسس 4: 28).
فتعالوا نحب الله الكريم لنكون كرماء مثله ( لأن من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فسادا . ومن يزرع للروح فمن الروح يحصد حياة أبدية فلا نفشل في عمل الخير لأننا سنحصد في وقته إن كنا لا نكل فإذا" حسبما لنا فرصة فلنعمل الخير للجميع ولا سيما لأهل الإيمان )(غلاطية 6: 8- 10) فالمحبة التي أخذت من الله بركة وتمتعت بالكرم الإلهي لا تطلب ما لنفسها بل تطلب ما لغيرها والذي شبع يفيض على غيره من كرم السماء ( لا تنسوا فعل الخير والتوزيع لأنه بذبائح مثل هذه يسر الله ) (عبرانيين 13: 16).


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  3- المحبة تطلب ما لغيرها لأنها تطلب الصالح الروحي لغيرها كما يفعل الله معها : 
يطلب الرب خيرنا الروحي ويفتش علينا كما يفتش الراعي الصالح عن الخروف الواحد الضال حتى يجده ولا زال هذا الراعي الصالح يفتش عليك ليرد نفسك ويهديك إلى سبل البر من أجل اسمه (مزمور23: 3) (لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك )(لوقا19: 10)
وأبلغ مثل للمحبة التي تطلب ما لغيرها موقف بولس الرسول من اليهود الذين ضايقوه وقاوموه وقد سبق أن صلبوا المسيح وكانوا يريدون أن يعطلوا رسالة الإنجيل وحتى اليهود الذين قبلوا رسالة المسيح كانوا يريدون أن يعطلوا توصيلها للأمم فعبر الرسول بولس عن مشاعره نحوهم بقوله : ( أقول الصدق في المسيح لا أكذب وضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس إن لي حزنا عظيما ووجعا في قلبي لا ينقطع فإني كنت أود أن أكون أنا نفسي محروما من المسيح لأجل أخوتي أنسبائي حسب الجسد )( رومية 1:9- 3) فقد كان يتمنى أن يحرم من الخلاص لو أن هذا الحرمان أدى إلى توبة اليهود وحصولهم على الخلاص.
هل ضحيت بشيء لأجل المسيح . أدى إلى قيادة غيرك لمعرفة المسيح ؟ فكر في ما عمله المسيح لأجلك وتضحيته بنفسه ليخلصك واسمعه يسألك : وأنت ماذا يا ترى قاسيت من أجلي؟


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  4- المحبة التي لا تطلب ما لنفسها تنال الجزاء السماوي :
كلنا نطلب الجزاء السماوي وطريقنا إليه هو خدمة الآخرين وطلب ما هو لغيرنا وخير نموذج لذلك هو مخلصنا العظيم الذي عندما ( وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت .موت الصليب لذلك رفعه الله وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم لكي تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الأب )(فيلبي 2: 8- 11) فالذي يطلب ما هو لغيره وليس لنفسه ويكرم الآخرين يكرمه أبوه السماوي كما أكرم الأب الابن الذي بذل نفسه لأجل البشر الخطاة .
تعالوا بنا نسير في خطوات المسيح لنكون من أهل اليمين الذين يقول لهم الملك ( تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم لأني جعت فأطعمتموني . عطشت فسقيتموني .كنت غريبا فآويتموني .عريانا فكسوتموني . مريضا فزرتموني . محبوسا فأتيتم إلي ) فيجيبه الأبرار حينئذ قائلين : ( يا رب متى رأيناك جائعا فأطعمناك أو عطشانا فسقيناك ؟ ومتى رأيناك غريبا فآويناك أو عريانا فكسوناك ؟ ومتى رأيناك مريضا أو محبوسا فأتينا إليك؟) فيجيب الملك: ( الحق أقول لكم :بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد إخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي فعلتم )(متى25: 34- 36) فالرب يحسب لك كل لمسة خير وحب مهما كانت متواضعة ويردها لك ببركة عظيمة ليس فقط على الأرض بل كميراث أبدي أعده لك منذ تأسيس العالم !( ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كأس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ فالحق أقول لكم : إنه لا يضيع أجره ) (متى10: 42)
قدم رسول المحبة بولس نصيحة جميلة لقسوس كنيسة أفسس اختتمها بكلمات الرب يسوع وهي كلمات لم يسجلها أحد من البشيرين الأربعة . قال ( فضة أو ذهب أو لباس أحد لم أشته أنتم تعلمون أن حاجاتي وحاجات الذين معي خدمتها هاتان اليدان في كل شيء أريتكم أنه هكذا ينبغي أنكم تتعبون وتعضدون الضعفاء متذكرين كلمات الرب يسوع أنه قال : مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ ) ( أعمال 20: 33- 36) وهنا يوصينا الرسول بولس أن نحب المحبة التي لا تطلب ما لنفسها عملا بوصية المسيح أن العطاء أفضل من الأخذ وقدم المسيح المثال في ذلك لما بذل نفسه عنا وقدم بولس أيضا المثال فلم يطلب ما لنفسه بل خدم واحتمل لأجل حاجات الآخرين ....لذلك بارك الرب بولس وظلت تعاليمه التي أوحى بها الله بروحه القدوس إليه توجه المؤمنين إلى يومنا هذا وحتى مجيء المسيح ثانية وترشدهم ليعرفوا إرادة الله لحياتهم وحياة المحيطين بهم .
يتبــــــــــــــــع


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 ( المحبة لا تحتد)​الاحتداد عاطفة طبيعية وضعها الله فينا لنمارسها في مكانها ووقتها المناسبين ولكن بعض الناس يستخدم هذه العاطفة الطبيعية في غير محلها وهذا ما لا تفعله المحبة التي لا تحتد .
عندما زار الرسول بولس أثينا عاصمة الحضارة في وقته ( احتدت روحه فيه إذ رأى المدينة المملوءة أصناما)(أعمال 17: 16)وهذا هو الاحتداد المقدس فكيف يملأ الفلاسفة المفكرون قادة المعرفة في العالم في زمنهم مدينتهم بالأصنام ؟ بل إن بعضهم عندما رأوا معجزة تجري وتحيروا في من هو الإله الذي أجراها وأقاموا تمثالا (لإله مجهول)(أعمال 17: 23) لقد كانوا حكماء في أمور دنياهم جهلاء في أمور آخرتهم لذلك أحتد بولس عليهم بقلبه ولسانه!
أما الاحتداد الذي لا تمارسه المحبة فهو الاحتداد الخاطئ الذي نصلي أن يستأصله الله منا . فأننا عندما ننال الحياة الجديدة في المسيح ونقبل خلاصه بالتوبة عن الماضي , يغفر لنا ماضينا ويظل يخلصنا بعد ذلك بقية حياتنا من شوائب الخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة ويطهرنا من كل ثقل الطبيعة القديمة الفاسدة التي لا تزال أثارها فينا وينقضنا من سلطان الخطية علينا
فنتجدد بروح ذهننا ونتخلص يوما بعد يوم من خطايانا وهكذا يقدسنا وينقي قلوبنا .


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 1- الاحتداد الخاطئ:
ويكون الاحتداد خاطئ في حالتين :
أ- احتداد بسبب لا يستحق الاحتداد 
قال المسيح في موعظته على الجبل: ( كل من يغضب على أخيه باطل يكون مستوجب الحكم )(متى 5: 22) فهناك من يغضب بحق ويطيع الوصية: ( أغضبوا ولا تخطئوا لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم ولا تعطوا إبليس مكانا)( أفسس 4: 26) وهناك من يغضب ويحتد على أخيه باطلا فيستوجب الحكم عليه من محكمة السماء وربما من محاكم الأرض أيضا قد نحتد لمجرد أن شخص يختلف معنا في وجهة نظرنا وأحيانا لأن إنسانا يعاكس مصالحنا الشخصية البسيطة التي قد تكون تافهة فنفقد أعصابنا وتخرج من أفواهنا الكلمة التي لا تليق 
وقد نحتد على أقرب الناس إلينا وأحبهم إلى قلوبنا لأننا لم نسمع دفاعهم عن أنفسهم أو لأننا لم نعطهم فرصة للدفاع عن وجهة نظرهم وقد نحتد عليهم لأننا نطلب منهم أن يكونوا مجرد أتباع لنا ولأفكارنا من دون مناقشة  ومن أشد الأمور إيلاما للنفس الخناقات الزوجية والعراك بين أب أو أم مع أولادهم مع أن الأبناء أحب الناس إلى قلوب أبائهم ولكنها المحبة العاطفية الغريزية فقط وهي بهذه الحالة تحتاج إلى تهذيب وإصلاح سماويين لتكون على مثال محبة المسيح 
ب- احتداد ممزوج بالرغبة في الانتقام:
يقول بولس الرسول لأعضاء كنيسة رومية : ( لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحبة بل أعطوا مكانا للغضب . لأنه مكتوب : لي النقمة أنا أجازي يقول الرب )( رومية 12: 19) نعطي الغضب مكانا بان نفسح له الطريق لينصرف دون أن يصبح عاصفة تكتسح الأخضر واليابس !فإذا غضبنا على الخطأ لا ننتقم فالخطأ في الاحتداد هو الميل للانتقام من الشخص الذي أخطئ
ويوصي الرسول بولس أهل أفسس : ( ليرفع من بينكم كل مرارة وسخط وغضب وصياح وتجديف مع كل خبث . كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله أيضا في المسيح )( أفسس 4: 31 و32) فالمحبة الحقيقية لا تغضب لسبب لا يستحق فأن غضبت لسبب يستحق فهي لا تلجأ أبدا للانتقام.


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  2- أضرار الاحتداد الخاطئ:
أ- الاحتداد الخاطئ يفقد الإنسان سلامه واتزانه :
عندما ينفجر الإنسان مثل بركان غاضب يضيع اتزانه وسلامه لا يعود قادرا على التحكم في كلامه ولا في جسده فتنطلق كلماته كالقذائف تجرح الآخرين وتدمر سلامه النفسي وعندما يفيق إلى نفسه بعد ثورة الغضب يلوم نفسه ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يستعيد كلمات الغضب التي أفلتت منه وانتشرت في كل مكان لقد صارت كالريش الذي حمله الريح إلى حيث لا يريد وإلى حيث لا يعلم !
قال سليمان الحكيم : ( لا تسرع بروحك إلى الغضب لأن الغضب يستقر في حضن الجهال ) (جامعة 7: 9) فالغضب يفقد اتزانه فيستقر غضبه في حضنه ويؤذي نفسه أكثر مما يؤذي غيره وإن أشد ما يخجل الإنسان منا أن يحتد ويفقد أعصابه على إنسان محب فإذا بهذا المحب يغفر له ! وكم من مؤمن يحب الرب ويعمل لرفعة مجده يفقد أعصابه على مؤمن أخر وينتق بما لا يليق لمجرد اختلاف في وجهات النظر أو لتناقض مع المصلحة الشخصية فيجد إن ( الغضب يستقر في حضن الجهال ) .
ب- الاحتداد الخاطئ يضيع البركة الروحية :
يقول المسيح في موعظته على الجبل : ( إن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئا عليك فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولا واصطلح مع أخيك وحين إذ تعال وقدم قربانك )(متى5: 23و 24)وفي هذا الأمر السماوي يعطي المسيح مكانا للمصالحة والاعتذار عن الإساءة تسمو على تقديم القربان فالرب يقبل القلب المحب والنفس النقية ويرفض صلاة وقربان النفس التي تحتد !
عندما يفقد والد أعصابه على ولده تضيع قوة حجته فيعجز عن إقناع ابنه لأن المحتد لا يفكر بعقلانية فقد ضيع الغضب منطقه السليم فالمنطق القوي لا يحتاج لغضب صاحبه واحتداده لسند وجهة نظره بل انه عندما يحتد يضيع قدوته الحسنة ويشوه صورة المسيح فيه .
يقدم سفر الأمثال مجموعة أمثال عظيمة تنهي عن الاحتداد الخاطئ يقول إمام الحكماء سليمان :
( لا تصادق غضوبا ومع رجل ساخط لا تجيء لئلا تألف طرقه وتأخذ شركا إلى نفسك)(أمثال 22: 24 و 25) فالغضب يثير الناس ويضيع كرامة نفسه وكرامة الآخرين


----------



## samer12 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  ج- الاحتداد الخاطئ يضيع كرامة الإنسان الاجتماعية:
تسقط صورة المحتد المخطئ في نظر المجتمع يقول الحكيم سليمان : ( الرجل الغضوب يهيج الخصام والرجل السخوط كثير المعاصي ) (أمثال 29: 22) يبدأ الإنسان بالغضب ويفقد أعصابه ويخطأ وعندها يجد نفسه يرتكب خطأ بعد خطأ فتتشوه صورته في مجتمعه .
3- كيف ننتصر على الاحتداد الخاطئ ؟
منح الروح القدس المؤمنين مواهب روحية ونعمة تساعدهم على التقدم في الإيمان فكيف يفقدون ثمر الروح القدس الذي هو طول أناة وتعفف وضبط نفس؟
كلنا نحارب معركتنا الروحية ونسعى لعلنا ندرك الذي لأجله أدركنا المسيح لا يأس مع المسيح ومع قوة الروح القدس التي تساعدنا كلنا لنحافظ على أعصابنا ونضبط أنفسنا ونحيا حياة المحبة التي (لا تحتد ) 
نحتاج كثيرا إلى التأكد أننا خليقة جديدة في المسيح لأن ( الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات )(غلاطية 5: 24) فهذه المبادئ الأخلاقية ليست مجرد أخلاقيات لكنها أسلوب حياة جديدة في المسيح فالذين تغيرت حياتهم ينطبق عليهم القول ( إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الأشياء العتيقة مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا )(2  كورنثوس 5: 17)فالبداية هي الطبيعية الجديدة التي تحيا لله تحت سيطرة روحه القدوس فنعطي من أنفسنا أكثر للروح القدس الذي هو شخص الله ونسلم أنفسنا له أكثر وعندما يمتلكنا يملك أعصابنا أيضا ويحفظنا من أن نحتد .
وهناك أربعة نصائح يمكن أن نتبعها للانتصار على الاحتداد:
أ- لنتعلم التواضع .... فلنا عيوبنا :
جميعنا نخطئ وكلنا كغنم ضللنا (إشعيا 53: 6) ونحتاج لنعمة الله لتصحح مسارنا ونحتاج لإرشاده ليوسع إدراكنا . نحتاج أن نضع أنفسنا في مكان الآخرين لنعرف أننا لسنا أفضل من غيرنا .
عندما تحتد على شخص تذكر أن عندك من العيوب مثل ما عنده وقد قبلك الله وقبلك غيرك من المؤمنين . فافعل الشيء نفسه مع الإنسان الذي تحتد عليه .
ب- لا تضخم أخطاء الآخرين ولا ما أصابنا من ضررها :
يمكن أن نغضب نتيجة خطأ الآخرين ولكن يجب أن نقيم حجم الخطأ وحجم الغضب هل حجم خطأ الآخرين ضدنا يستحق حجم احتدادنا ؟ لا يجب أن نضع أخطاء الآخرين تحت عدسات مكبرة تضخم سلبياتهم .
من الدروس العظيمة التي يلقنها لنا الرسول بولس درس الغفران لقد قدم استئنافا للمحكمة العليا في روما أمام الإمبراطور نيرون كتب عنه لتلميذه تيموثاوس يقول : ( في احتجاجي (استئنافي) الأول لم يحضر أحد معي بل الجميع تركوني لا يحسب عليهم ولكن الرب وقف معي وقواني لكي تتم بي الكرازة ويسمع جميع الأمم فأنقذت من فم الأسد وسينقذني الرب من كل عمل رديء ويخلصني لملكوته السماوي الذي له المجد إلى دهر الدهور . آمين )(2تيموثاوس 4: 16- 18) كنا نتوقع أن يعاتب الرسول بولس المؤمنين الذين قادهم لمعرفة المسيح والذين احتمل في سبيلهم آلاما كثيرة وقد تركوه في موقف صعب كان يحتاج فيه إلى إسنادهم النفسي والعاطفي والأدبي والمالي ولكنهم تركوه وحيدا ولكن ما أجمل قوله ( لا يحسب عليهم ) وأشاد بوقوف الرب بجانبه يقويه لتتم به الكرازة وتصل الرسالة للجميع وليس ذلك فقط بل شهد أن الله سينقذه في المستقبل . لم يكن حساب الرسول بولس مثل حساب كثيرين اليوم! لم يحسب شيئا على المقصرين في حقه , وحسب كل شيء لمجد الله !
ج- نلتمس العذر للمخطئ:
عندما يسيء أحد إلينا يمكننا أن نحلل دوافعه بأسلوب إيجابي فلنلتمس له العذر بقدر ما نستطيع وأمامنا النموذج الصالح الذي نرجو أن نصل إلى قياس ملء قامته وهو يصلي لأجل المسيئين إليه رغم أنه أحسن إليهم أعظم الإحسان : ( يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون ) (لوقا 23: 34) وهذا ما يعلنه الرسول بولس : ( لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد ) (1 كورنثوس 2: 8) دعونا بنعمة الرب نتوقف عن الغضب الشديد والاحتداد المستعجل . لنبطئ غضبنا بنعمة من الرب لنتمكن من تحليل الدوافع التي جعلت غيرنا يخطئ في حقنا ( إذا يا أخوتي الأحباء ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا في الاستماع مبطئا في التكلم , مبطئا في الغضب لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله ) ( يعقوب 1: 19 و20)
د- نقدر النتائج السيئة للاحتداد:
عندما يفيق الإنسان إلى نفسه بعد ثورة الغضب يندم على كثير من الكلام الذي صدر منه ويتذكر المثل الصيني ( الفم المطبق لا يدخله الذباب ) كما يتذكر النصيحة القديمة ( إن كان الكلام من فضة . فالسكوت من ذهب ) ويتذكر قول الشاعر 
ولئن ندمت على سكوتي مرة         
فلقد ندمت على الكلام مرارا
لا يوجد شيء مستحيل مع الوصية فحيث تكون الوصية تكون هناك نعمة كافية لتنفيذها لأن الرب هو مصدر الوصية ومصدر النعمة أيضا والرب يعرف ما نحتاج إليه قبل أن نطلبه .
يتبــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## samer12 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 ( المحبة لا تظن السوء)
هناك فرق بين الظن في أن الآخرين أساءوا إلينا والتأكد أنهم أساءوا إلينا فعلا . ويعلمنا القول المبارك ( المحبة لا تظن السوء) أن نتأكد من كل حقيقة قبل أن نصدر حكما فيها لأن ظن السوء يؤذينا ويؤذي غيرنا والمحبة لا تظن السوء لأنها تتأنى وترفق فلا تصدر أحكاما سريعة بل تعطي نفسها فرصة للتأكد
قلنا أن مزمور المحبة هذا يقع بين إصحاحين يتكلمان عن أصحاب المواهب الروحية التي نالوها كعطية من الروح القدس فيقول الرسول بولس لهؤلاء : يا أصحاب المواهب الروحية لا تظنوا سوءا في بعضكم البعض لأننا كلنا أعضاء البعض وأفراد عائلة واحدة رأسها المسيح فلا تصدروا أحكاما سريعة بل تأنوا وترفقوا ببعضكم . 
1- ما هو ظن السوء؟ 
ظن السوء هو أن نفسر كلمات وأفعال الآخرين تفسير سلبي وأن نحكم عليهم أحكام ظالمة دون أن تكون لنا أدلة على ذلك.
أ- ننسب إليهم السوء في أقوالهم وأعمالهم وصفاتهم وهذا يخلق في داخلنا من نحو الشخص الذي نسيء الظن به موقفا فكريا سلبيا يحدد معاملاتنا معه اليوم وغدا ! وتظل الصورة السيئة لذلك الشخص عالقة في ذهننا بدون تغيير لأننا نظن به السوء.
ب- نتوقع السوء من الشخص الذي أسانا الظن به وكأننا نلبس نظارة سوداء كلما نظرنا إليه ومهما أحسن التصرف فأننا نعزوا حسن تصرفه إلى غايات وأهداف شريرة وما أن يحدث خطأ حتى يتبادر أسمه إلى فكرنا باعتبار أنه هو الذي أرتكبه ونتنبأ دوما برد فعله الخاطئ على أي عمل صالح نقوم به وأسوأ نتائج هذه الحالة أن صاحب الظن السيئ عندما يتطرف في سوأ الظن سرعان ما يحتاج لعلاج نفسي لأنه يتعب من توقع خيانة الناس له وطمعهم في ما يملك وسرقته لما عنده وارتكاب كل أمر شرير يؤذيه ؟
ج- ننمي أفكار السوء من نحو الآخرين فنفسر مواقفهم البسيطة بتعقيد ونلون مواقفهم الرمادية اللون الغير واضحة بعد باللون الأسود ويزيد الأمر سوءا حتى نفسر مواقفهم البيضاء بأنها سوداء .
لهذه الأسباب الثلاثة المؤلمة نحتاج إلى المحبة التي ( لا تظن السوء) لأنها تنقذ حياتنا الإيمانية والاجتماعية  والنفسية وتريحنا من المشاكل مع الذات والمجتمع فالكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب آخرات فقط رغم انه يتكلم عن مجيء المسيح ثانية والحياة الأبدية لكنه كتاب الحاضر الذي يلمس حياتنا اليومية بما يوجه إليه علاقاتنا مع أنفسنا ومع الآخرين


----------



## samer12 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

        2- لماذا نظن السوء؟
* ظن السوء موقف فكري من الإنسان نحو الآخرين ربما نتج عن اختبارات سيئة سابقة مثلا تتوقع خيرا كثيرا من إنسان فيخيب أملك فيه وعندها تبدأ في أن تسيء الظن به وتحتفظ بصورة سيئة له في فكرك وكأنك ألتقط له صورة فوتوغرافيا فكرية تبقى عندك بدون تغيير مع أن الحياة فلم متحرك وليست صورة ثابتة ! ومثل هذا الظن السيئ المبني على الماضي السيئ يدمر لك الماضي ويدمر لك الحاضر والمستقبل أيضا إن الذي يحبك قد يسيء إليك بعد ذلك والذي أساءك مرة قد يبدي لك المحبة بعد ذلك فلنكن منفتحين للآخرين عالمين أن الحياة متحركة وليست ثابتة متوقفة.
* وقد يكون ظن السوء نتيجة تفسير المواقف والحكم عليها حكما سريعا بدون قضاء وقت كافا للتحليل المنطقي وبدون أن نتأكد من مصادر المعلومات التي وصلتنا بخصوصها والمفروض أن يطيل الإنسان أناته قبل إصدار الأحكام.
* ويمكن أن يكون ظن السوء نتيجة الاستماع لآراء الغير في أشخاص لم يسبق لنا أن تعاملنا معهم شخصيا. فنقبل تلك الآراء ونصدق تلك الأحكام من غير فحص . وفي معظم الأحيان تكون الأحكام والآراء سلبية فتكون للآخرين عندنا صورة سيئة لا لأننا تعاملنا معهم لكن لمجرد أننا سمعنا عنهم أخبار سلبية وبهذه الطريقة تتدمر صورة الناس في أذهننا فنتعب ونتعب الناس.


----------



## samer12 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

    3-متاعب ظن السوء
يعطل ظن السوء خيرنا الروحي ويضيع سلامنا الداخلي لأن الإنسان المطمئن الواثق يكون مستريحا بينما صاحب الظن السيئ يتعب دائما لأنه يفسر حتى الكلمات الصالحة تفسيرا سيئا . وهذا يضعف علاقته بالآخرين ويجعله يطلب البراهين الكثيرة على الصدق والإخلاص قبل أن يضع ثقته في الناس , فيتعب هو ويتعب الآخرين أيضا .
ويؤدي سوء الظن إلى ضعف علاقة صاحبه بالرب فكيف نصلي من أجل الآخرين طالبين لهم البركة ونحن نظن بهم السوء؟ وكيف نكون في سلام داخلي يعطينا فرح الحديث مع الله عن المؤمنين والكنيسة ونحن نسيء الظن بإخوتنا المؤمنين أعضاء الكنيسة؟
* وظن السوء خطير للغاية لأن أفكار الإنسان هي عالمه الخاص الذي يعيش فيه عندما يكون بمفرده فإن كانت أفكار الإنسان سلبية تصبح حياته سلبية وإن كانت إيجابية تجعلها إيجابية 
قال الحكيم في سفر الأمثال : ( كما شعر في نفسه هكذا هو )(أمثال23: 7) فالأفكار تصوغ الشخصية فإذا أساء الإنسان الظن صارت حياته كلها سيئة وهذا يلقي عليه عبئا ثقيلا فلنحي بأفكار موضوعية ولنشعر مشاعر المحبة وهذا ممكن لأننا نقدر أن نحكم عالم أفكارنا بأنفسنا لنجعله نظيفا عامرا بالمحبة لخير نفوسنا .
* وأفكارنا هي مقياس حياتنا الروحية وهي أكثر أهمية من أعمالنا في قياس رقينا الروحي لأن الأفكار تلهمنا الأعمال التي نقوم بها وتدفعنا إليها وفي الموعظة على الجبل ركز المسيح على عالم الفكر أكثر من تركيزه على عالم الفعل لأن الفكر هو الذي ينتج الفعل فمثلا الذي يغضب على أخيه باطلا وينمي غضبه يتطور الأمر إلى القتل والذي ينظر ليشتهي ينتهي به الأمر إلى ارتكاب النجاسة وكلما زادت حياتنا الروحية تقدما نضجنا نفسيا وزادت معرفتنا الروحية وصارت لنا أفكار أفضل عن أنفسنا وعن الناس .
قال الرسول بولس في رسالته الرعوية إلى تيطس الراعي ( ذكر المؤمنين أن يخضعوا للرياسات والسلاطين ويطيعوا ويكونوا مستعدين لكل عمل صالح ولا يطعنوا في أحد ويكونوا غير مخاصمين وحكماء مظهرين كل وداعة لجميع الناس لأننا كنا نحن أيضا قبلا أغبياء غير طائعين, ضالين , مستعبدين لشهوات ولذات مختلفة , عائشين في الخبث والحسد ممقوتين مبغضين بعضنا بعضا لكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله وإحسانه (لا بأعمال في بر عملناه نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته) خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس , الذي سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا , حتى إذا تبررنا بنعمته نصير ورثة حسب رجاء الحياة الأبدية صادقة هي الكلمة وأريد أن تقرر هذه الأمور لكي يهتم الذين آمنوا أن يمارسوا أعمالا" حسنة فإن الأمور هي الحسنة والنافعة للناس  وأما المباحثات الغبية والأنساب والخصومات والمنازعات الناموسية فاجتنبها لأنها غير نافعة وباطلة )(تيطس3: 1- 9)
وهذه الوصايا تعني أن من يحيا في المسيح الحياة الجديدة لا يمكن أن يعيش في عالم أفكار سيئة تظن السوء بل يجدد ذهنه بحسب فكر المسيح .


----------



## samer12 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

   4- علاج ظن السوء
نحتاج إلى جهد لنتخلص من ظن السوء لأن الإنسان الذي برمج عقله على ذلك باستمرار يجب أن يغير اتجاهه الفكري وهذا يحتاج لتعديل نفسه وطريقة تفكيره .
وأقدم ثلاث نصائح تساعدنا على معالجة سوء الظن:
أ- لنعرف أن الله هو الوحيد الذي يملك الحكم الصائب بغير ظن , لأنه يملك كل المعلومات بغير تحيز وحده يعرف كل التفاصيل والدوافع وأفكار القلب ونياته .
في صباح يوم أحد في بلدة صغيرة تعسرت سيدة في الولادة فأرسلت إلى أحد الأطباء ليسعفها   
ولما كان يعرف أنها فقيرة لا تستطيع أن تدفع ما يطلبه اعتذر بحجة أنه لا يريد أن يتأخر عن حضور الكنيسة . فأرسلت إلى طبيب آخر استجاب استغاثتها ولم يتقاض منها أي مبلغ وبالطبع تغيب عن حضور الكنيسة . وكم هو مؤلم أن تعرف تعليق شعب الكنيسة على ما جرى ! قالوا : إن الطبيب الأول وضع العبادة قبل المكسب المالي , وإن الثاني ترك الصلاة ليجري وراء المكسب! وهو حكم بشري متسرع أساء لنفس محبة أعطت وبدون مقابل ومدحت نفسا لا تستحق المدح لذلك ينصحنا المسيح : ( لا تحكموا حسب الظاهر بل احكموا حكما عادلا )(يوحنا7: 24) .
وعندما تتضح  الأمور نكتشف أن حكمنا على الآخرين كان حكما خاطئا لأنه لم يكن عندنا وقت كافا للحكم الصائب على الغير ويقدم رسولنا المحب بولس نصيحة عظيمة لجميعنا : ( إذا لا تحكموا في شيء قبل الوقت حتى يأتي الرب الذي سينير خفايا الظلام ويظهر آراء القلوب وحين إذ يكون المدح لكل واحد من الله )(1 كورنثوس 4: 5)
ب- الحكم الرقيق على الخاطئ أصوب من الحكم السيئ عليه وكل من يرتقي في حياته الروحية يفعل ذلك لأنه يكره الخطية وفي نفس الوقت يحب الخاطئ لقد غضب الابن الأكبر على أخيه الصغير الضال الذي رجع لأنه بذر أمواله وأساء إلى أسرته فرفض أن يحتفل برجوعه لأنه ظن السوء في أخيه ولم يقبل رجوعه بتوبة صادقة والأغلب أن الابن الأكبر لم يكن قد سمع قول أخيه لأبيه : ( لست مستحقا بعد أن ادعى لك أبنا )(لوقا 15: 19) ويصف داود الارتقاء الروحي فيقول : ( يا رب من ينزل في مسكنك ؟ من يسكن في جبل قدسك؟ السالك في الكمال والعامل الحق والمتكلم بالصدق في قلبه الذي لا يشي بلسانه ولا يصنع شرا بصاحبه ولا يحمل تعييرا على قريبه )(مزمور 15: 1- 3) وكل ما ارتقى الإنسان روحيا وصل إلى هذه الدرجة المباركة وصار رءوفا لطيفا متواضعا طويا أناة(كولوسي3: 15)
ج- الذي يسيء الظن بغيره يحكم على نفسه وعليه أن يتوقع نفس المعاملة من غيره قال الحكيم سليمان ( الفاعل الشر يصغي إلى شفة الإثم والكاذب يأذن للسان فساد )(أمثال 17: 4)
الذي يظن السوء هو أيضا يجب أن يساء الظن به لأنه يحكم على الناس من واقع حياته هو وعلى كل من يرجم الآخرين بالأحجار أن يتذكر أن بيته من زجاج ! 
يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

(المحبة تفرح بالحق)​(المحبة لا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق) هذه حقيقة سامية ولكن يبدو أن بعض أهل كورنثوس فرحوا بالعيوب الموجودة في البعض الآخر وعادة عندما يهبط الإنسان روحيا يفتش على عيوب الآخرين بسرور ليرضى عن نفسه ويريح ضميره , لأنه عندما يقارن خطأه بخطأ الآخرين يشعر أنه مثلهم أو أنه أفضل منهم , وينتهي به الأمر أنه يفرح بالإثم ! وهذه راحة نفسية مبنية على أوهام لا يمكن أن تريح الضمير على مدى طويل .
ونقيس أنفسنا مرات على أنفسنا , فنكتشف أننا أصبحنا أفضل وأننا نتقدم وقد نرى أننا ندفع عشورنا ونحضر الكنيسة ونؤدي خدمات لها فتطمئن نفوسنا لذلك . ونقيس أنفسنا مرات على قامة غيرنا فنفرح لأننا أفضل من كثيرين! لكن الكتاب يطالبنا دوما أن نقيس أنفسنا على قياس قامة ملء المسيح (إلى أن ننتهي جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله إلى إنسان كامل إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح)(أفسس4: 13) عند ذلك لا نفرح بإثم غيرنا لأننا نكتشف أن عيوبنا أكبر من عيوب الآخرين فنعترف بها ونتوب عنها وعند ذلك نفرح بالمسيح الذي يريح الجميع من الآثام لأنه هو الفادي الحق وكلمة إنجيله هي إعلان الخبر المفرح .


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 ......... الحق الذي تفرح به المحبة ........​1- المسيح هو الحق:
قال المسيح لبيلاطس إنه جاء ليشهد للحق , فوجه بيلاطس له سؤالا : ( وما هو الحق) . ولم يكن بيلاطس مستعدا أن يسمع الإجابة . لعل نبرة صوته وهو يسأل كانت تعني : ( ومن يدري أين هو الحق ! إن أهل كل دين من الأديان يقولون إن عندهم الحق !) ولذلك لم يجاوب المسيح . وكان قد سبق وأجاب على هذا السؤال بقوله : ( تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم . فإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرار .....أنا هو الطرق والحق والحياة , ليس أحد يأتي إلى الأب إلا بي ) (يوحنا8: 32و 36). فالمسيح هو الحق الذي تفرح به المحبة لأن أعظم فرح على الإطلاق هو فرح يوم حصولنا على اللؤلؤة الكثيرة الثمن التي تستحق أن نترك من أجلها كل شيء آخر مهما كان عزيزا علينا سواء كان علاقة عاطفية أو مشروعا اقتصاديا , إن كان يتناقض مع محبتنا للمسيح أو يعطل تنفيذنا لمشيئته. 
والمحبة تفرح بالحق الذي هو المسيح يوم تتعرف عليه فاديا" ومخلصا" ويوم تسمع عن أشخاص تابوا وقبلوه مخلصا فإن أعظم يوم في حياة الإنسان هو اليوم الذي عرف فيه المسيح واليوم التالي الذي يشبهه هو يوم أن تقود شخصا أخر للتوبة ومعرفة المسيح وليعطيك الله الفرحتين!
هناك رسالتان عظيمتان كتبهما الرسول يوحنا إلى شخصيتين عظيمتين هما رسالته الثانية  المكتوبة  إلى كيرية المختارة , ورسالته الثالثة المكتوبة إلى غايس الحبيب وفيهما يعبر الرسول يوحنا عن فرحه بالحق الذي هو المسيح , ويفرح أيضا بكل من يسلك في الحق.
تقول مقدمة الرسالة الثانية : ( الشيخ (يوحنا) إلى كيرية المختارة وإلى أولادها الذين أنا أحبهم بالحق .ولست أنا فقط بل أيضا جميع الذين قد عرفوا الحق ( المسيح) . من أجل الحق الذي يثبت فينا والذي سيكون معنا إلى الأبد , تكون معكم نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الأب ومن الرب يسوع ابن الأب بالحق والمحبة . فرحت جدا لأني وجدت من أولادك بعضا سالكين في الحق كما أخذنا وصية من الأب . والآن أطلب منك يا كيرية , لا كأني أكتب لك وصية جديدة بل التي كانت عندنا من البدء : أن يحب بعضنا بعضا . هذه هي المحبة : أن نسلك بحسب وصاياه . هذه هي الوصية كما سمعتم من البدء أن تسلكوا فيها)(2يوحنا 1- 6). فرح الرسول يوحنا بالذين أحبهم بالحق لأنهم يسلكون في الحق.
وتقول مقدمة الرسالة الثالثة: ( الشيخ (يوحنا) إلى غايس الحبيب الذي أنا أحبه بالحق أيها الحبيب أروم في كل شيء أن تكون ناجحا وصحيحا كما أن نفسك ناجحة , لأني فرحت جدا إذ حضر إخوة وشهدوا بالحق الذي فيك – كما أنك تسلك بالحق ليس لي فرح أعظم من هذا أن أسمع عن أولادي أنهم يسلكون بالحق) (3يوحنا1- 4)
فرح يوحنا بغايس لأنه يسلك بالحق وتمنى أن يكون نجاح غايس في كل حياته مشابها لنجاحه في حياته الروحية فالمحبة تفرح بالحق وبكل من يسلك فيه.
عندما نفكر في محبة المسيح المستمرة لنا نستطيع أن نقول مع الرسول بولس : ( لأن محبة المسيح تحصرنا)(2كورنثوس 5: 14) وعندما تحصرنا محبة المسيح وتمتلكنا نبدأ في أن نحب الذين دخل المسيح قلوبهم لأنهم يحبون من نحب .ويتجاوبون مع من نتجاوب معه : يسوع المسيح .


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  2- الإنجيل هو الحق:
الإنجيل هو الحق الذي أعلنه لنا المسيح , وقد وصفه الرسول بولس بأنه (كلمة الحق , إنجيل خلاصكم )(أفسس1: 13) وكلمة حق الإنجيل ( كولوسي 1: 5) وقال المسيح في الصلاة الشفاعية : ( قدسهم في حقك , كلامك هو حق) (يوحنا 17: 17) فالإنجيل هو الخبر المفرح الحق لأن تعاليمه حق سماوي وبقبول رسالته المفرحة نخلص لأنه يعرفنا بالمسيح المخلص ويؤدي بنا إلى معرفة طريق الخلاص الحقيقي إنه قوة الله للخلاص (رومية1: 16) وهو بشارة نعمة الله وإنجيل السلام (أفسس6: 15) وهو بشارة الملكوت( متى 9: 35) وهذا الإنجيل خبر مفرح لأنه يجيء إلينا بوعد غفران الخطايا على حساب الدم الكريم ويؤكد لنا هذه المغفرة لا على أساس أعمال صالحة في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس (تيطس 3: 5)
وقد تكلم المسيح عن فرحة إبراهيم بالحق فقال : ( أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح)(يوحنا 8: 56) فرح إبراهيم بالإيمان والرجاء لأنه رأى الخلاص الآتي قادما في المستقبل من قبل أن يجيء أما الرعاة فقد تهللوا لما أعلن لهم الملاك خبر تجسد المحبة (لوقا2: 15) فذهبوا ليروا ( هذا الأمر الواقع) لقد تهلل الرعاة من قبل أن يعلن لهم الملائكة ميلاد المسيح برموز الخلاص في الحملان التي كانوا يربونها لتقديمها ذبائح في الهيكل وبإقامة وليمة الفصح بحمل منها ليذكروا تحريرهم من عبودية مصر فالمحبة تفرح بالحق الذي هو الإنجيل وتفرح أيضا بكل من يقبل الإنجيل الذي هو رسالة الحق كما يفرح الراعي بالخروف الضال متى وجده فيحمله فرحا إلى بيته ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلا لهم (افرحوا معي لأني وجدت خروفي الضال) ويعلق المسيح على ذلك بقوله: ( أقول لكم إنه هكذا يكون فرح السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارا (يظنون أنهم) لا يحتاجون إلى توبة ) (لوقا 15: 5-7).
وقد عبر الرسول بولس عن فرحه بالمؤمنين الذين قبلوا الإنجيل في تسالونيكي , فقال لهم : (نشكر الله من جهة جميعكم ذاكرين إياكم في صلواتنا متذكرين بلا انقطاع عمل إيمانكم , وتعب محبتكم ,وصبر رجائكم ....عالمين أيها الإخوة المحبوبين من الله اختياركم , أن إنجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط بل بالقوة أيضا وبالروح القدس وبيقين شديد كما تعرفون أي رجال كنا بينكم من أجلكم , وأنتم صرتم متمثلين بنا وبالرب إذ قبلتم الكلمة في ضيق كثير بفرح الروح القدس حتى صرتم قدوة لجميع الذين يؤمنون )(1 تسالونيكي1: 2- 7)
فالرسول وصل حق الإنجيل إلى أهل تسالونيكي فقبلوه بفرح بالرغم من الاضطهاد والضيق الشديد ففرح الرسول بهم لأن المحبة تفرح بالحق كما فرحوا هم بالإنجيل الذي قبلوه .


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

       3- العدالة هي الحق:
الله هو إله العدل الذي يحب العدل ويمارسه ( يجري العدل والقضاء لجميع المظلومين) (مزمور103: 7) (جميع سبله عدل . إله أمانة لا جور فيه . صديق وعادل هو ) ( تثنية32: 4). لذلك يقول الرسول بولس : ( ونحن نعلم أن دينونة الله هي حسب الحق )(رومية2: 2) ولذلك يرتل المؤمنين في اليوم الأخير : (عظيمة وعجيبة هي أعمالك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء عادلة وحق هي طرقك يا ملك القديسين من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك لأنك وحد قدوس لأن جميع الأمم سيأتون ويسجدون أمامك لأن أحكامك قد أظهرت )(رؤيا 15: 3و 4)
ولما كان الله عادلا" ويحب الحق فإنه يطلب من شعبه أن يمارسوا العدالة ويحبوا الحق ويقاموا الظلم ويناصروا المظلومين فتقول شريعة موسى : ( العدل , العدل تتبع لكي تحيا وتمتلك الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك )(تثنية16: 20) تطالبنا المزامير : ( اقضوا للذليل ولليتيم .وأنصفوا المسكين والبائس ونجوا المسكين والفقير من يد الأشرار أنقذوا)(مزمور82: 3و 4) ويقول الحكيم سليمان : ( فعل العدل والحق أفضل عند الرب من الذبيحة)(أمثال21: 3) بمعنى أن العدل والحق أسمى من العابدة الطقسية وقال الله على فم النبي إشعيا: ( أحفظوا الحق وأجروا العدل ) ( إشعيا56: 1)
وقد فرح قضاة بني إسرائيل بالحق وقدم صموئيل القاضي والنبي .. للشعب تقريرا عن عمله القضائي وهو يسلم مسئولية القضاء لشاول الملك الأول على بني إسرائيل فقال صموئيل ( اشهدوا علي قدام الرب وقدام مسيحه ( الملك شاول)؟ ثور من أخذت ؟( يقصد الثروة الحيوانية) وحمار من أخذت ( يقصد وسائل المواصلات ). ومن ظلمت ومن سحقت ومن يد من أخذت فدية لأغضي عيني عنه ؟ فأرد لكم ( أي أدفع تعويضا) . فأجابه الشعب (لم تظلمنا ولا سحقتنا ولا أخذت من يد أحد شيئا)(1صموئيل12: 3و 4)
وقام أنبياء ينادون بالعدالة الاجتماعية في أوقات الظلم والقهر . لأن محبة الله في قلوبهم جعلتهم لا يفرحون بالإثم بل يفرحون بالحق وكان النبي عاموس من أقوى الأنبياء الذين هاجموا ظلم الغني للفقير فقد نادى بالشعار العظيم : ( ليجر الحق كالمياه والبر كنهر دائم) (عاموس5: 24) و نادى بالعقاب على الظالمين ودعاهم للتوبة وقال: ( اطلبوا الخير لا الشر لكي تحيوا فعلى هذا يكون الرب إله الجنود معكم كما قلتم . أبغضوا الشر , وأحبوا الخير , وثبتوا الحق في الباب ( أي مكان المحاكمات ) لعل الرب إله الجنود يترأف على بقية يوسف)(عاموس 5: 14و 15)
ولم يكن رجال الله يخشون أحدا" في حب الحق ومهاجمة الظلم فقد ذهب النبي ناثان إلى الملك داود ليوبخه على خطئه , عندما أخذ داود نعجة الرجل الفقير وقال له : ( أنت هو الرجل) (2صموئيل 12: 7) ولم يهادن ولا راعى أنه يكلم ملكا" ولمست رسالة الرب على فم النبي ناثان قلب الملك داود فتاب وقال : (قد أخطأت إلى الرب) فقال له ناثان النبي الرب أيضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك. لا تموت)(2 صموئيل 12: 13)
وما أجمل دعوة الله لنا على فم نبيه إشعيا : ( اغتسلوا . تنقوا. اعزلوا شر أفعالكم من أمام عيني . كفوا عن فعل الشر. تعلموا فعل الخير . اطلبوا الحق . أنصفوا المظلوم اقضوا لليتيم حاموا عن الأرملة هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب : إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج . إن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف إن شئتم وسمعتم تأكلون خير الأرض . وإن أبيتم وتمردتم تؤكلون بالسيف لأن فم الرب تكلم )(إشعيا1: 16- 20)
يتبــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 المحبة المتفائلة​( المحبة تحتمل كل شيء,
وتصدق كل شيء
وترجو كل شيء
وتصبر على كل شيء) (كورنثوس 13: 7)
وقد تبدو الآية السابعة من أصحاحنا غير قابلة للتطبيق لأنها غير معقولة ! هل يمكن أن واحدا يحتمل من إنسان آخر كل شيء . ويصدق كل ما يقوله , ويرجو منه الأفضل باستمرار وعندما لا يحدث شيء من هذا يصبر على كل شيء ؟! هذه كلمات كبيرة , متفائلة وشاملة (كل شيء) ولكنها واقعية أيضا . أجدها في المسيح. وأجدها أيضا في الأم التي تستمد محبتها من محبة الله , كما أجدها في المؤمن الذي يسلك حسب الروح وليس حسب الجسد.
1- أجدها في المسيح:
إنه يحتملنا في خطايانا وبعدنا, لقد قال لتلاميذه وهو يعلم أنهم سيتركونه ويهربون بعد قليل : ( لا أعود أسميكم عبيدا .... لكني قد سميتكم أحباء) (يوحنا15: 15) فقد اعتبرهم أحباءه مع أنهم لم يكونوا كذلك وعندما نجيء إليه مصلين مع العشار : ( اللهم أرحمني أنا الخاطئ )(لوقا18: 13) يصدقنا ويغفر لنا ولو أن واحد سأله : كيف تقبل الخاطئ الخائن؟ لجاوبه: ( هذا العشار التائب الذي نزل إلى بيته مبررا سيحيا حياة الاستقامة وسيساعد غيره على أن يجد طريق التبرير وحتى لو أخطأ فإني لا أسمح له أن ينطرح بل سأسند يده (مزمور 37: 24)
2- أجدها في الأم:
إنها تحتمل من طفلها متاعب لا يمكن أن يحتملها أي شخص آخر وفي وسط هذه المتاعب إذا أبدى الطفل بادرة ذكاء بسيطة تهتف بفرح وتمدحه وتتوقع له مستقبلا عظيما وهي تدافع عنه دائما عندما يشتكي عليه أحد ! وترى فيه أذكى وأجمل من ولد على ظهر الأرض. وهذا بالطبع حكم شخصي لا موضوعي. لأن ( عين المحب عن كل عيب كليلة) وعندما تراه يخطئ تؤمن أنه سيتغلب على أخطائه ويتعلم منها , وتثق أن مستقبل ولدها أفضل من ماضيه!
3-أجدها في المؤمن الروحي:
إن الروح القدس يملك قلبه ويعلمه أمور الله فتنسكب محبة المسيح في قلبه ويملأه فكر المسيح (رومية5: 5) عندها يحيا حياة المحبة التي تحتمل كل شيء وينفذ وصية الرسول بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس : (ما سمعته مني بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناسا أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضا)(2تيموثاوس 2: 2) وأثناء هذا التدريب يثق المعلم في تلميذه كما وثق معلمه فيه من قبل وثق بولس في تيموثاوس ودربه واحتمله وصدق أن الله سيستخدمه للبركة فوضع تيموثاوس ثقته في الذين دربهم وهكذا تمارس المحبة التي تحتما وتصدق وترجو وتصبر لأنها تعلم أن الروح القدس يستخدم الكلمة فتأتي بثمر ( لأنه كما ينزل المطر والثلج من السماء ولا يرجعان إلى هناك بل يرويان الأرض ويجعلانها تلد وتنبت وتعطي زرعا للزارع وخبزا للأكل هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي لا ترجع إلي فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح في ما أرسلتها له)(إشعيا 5: 10و 11) وهكذا يصدق المعلم عمل نعمة الرب وباستمرار يرجوا أن ابنه الروحي سيكون أفضل منه . 
عندما طلب أليشع من إيليا روح اثنين , قال له إيليا: ( صعبت السؤال) (2ملوك 2: 10) فقد كان الأمر صعبا على أليشع لو استجاب الله طلبه لأن الاستجابة تعني مسئوليات هائلة تنتظره , ضعف المسئوليات الهائلة التي واجهت إيليا . كما كان سؤال أليشع صعبا على إيليا لأن الرب هو الذي يمنح روح اثنين من إيليا وليس إيليا هو الذي يمنح . ورغم ذلك لم يوبخ إيليا تلميذه أليشع بحجة أنه طماع أو طموح أكثر من اللزوم بل بالعكس فرح به لأنه يحبه وقال له ( إن رأيتني أوخذ منك يكون لك كذلك) .
والأب الروحي عندما يكتشف أن تلميذه أخطأ يصبر عليه لأنه صبور طويل الأناة قلبه عامر بالمحبة التي يمنحها الروح القدس وهي المحبة التي تتأنى وترفق.
المحبة المتفائلة تصدق اعتذار المخطئ وتعطيه فرصة جديدة وعندما يتأخر عن الوفاء بالوعود تنتظر المحبة أن تنصلح الأمور وترجو الإصلاح ولما لا تتحقق الوعود تصبر المحبة على كل شيء لأنها تغفر الفشل وترجو الخير وتعلمنا هذه الآية أن المحبة المتفائلة تتوقع الأيام الحلوة والمواقف الأفضل مهما كانت الظروف الحالية سيئة فلنتأمل كيف تتصرف المحبة المتفائلة.


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  1- المحبة تحتمل كل شيء :
المحبة التي تحتمل كل شيء تفعل أمرين (أ) تغفر الإساءة و(ب) تستر العيوب.
(أ) إنها تغفر الإساءة وتتعايش مع المسيء إنها كاحتمال المسيح للخاطئ وهو يقف أمام باب قلبه يقرع , حتى يسمع ويفتح. فالمعطي لا يزال يقف ويقرع والمحتاج لا يسمع, ولكن المعطي يعرف أن المحتاج في مشكلة وإن كان لا يدري بها فيحتمله ويظل يقرع لينقذه مما هو فيه.
ولقد تعلم الرسول بولس من مثال السيد المسيح . فاحتمل أهل كورنثوس وكتب لهم يقول: (في كل شيء نظهر أنفسنا كخدام الله وفي صبر كثير في شدائد في ضرورات في ضيقات في ضربات في سجون في اضطرابات في أتعاب في أسهار في أصوام في طهارة في علم في أناة في لطف في الروح القدس في محبة بلا رياء )( 2كورنثوس 6: 4- 6).
وفي سبيل خدمة المسيح احتمل الرسول بولس شوكة الجسد التي أصابته والتي قال عنها : ( من جهة هذا تضرعت إلى الرب ثلاث مرات أن يفارقني فقال لي : تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح لذلك أسر بالضعفات والشتائم والضرورات والاضطهادات والضيقات لأجل المسيح لأني حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوي)(2كورنثوس 12: 8- 10)
المحبة تحتمل وقد قال المسيح: ( ومن لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي فلا يقدر أن يكون تلميذا)(لوقا 14: 27) وقال أيضا": ( وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمي ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص)(متى10: 22) فالمحبة التي من الروح القدس هي التي تحتمل إلى أن يحقق لها الروح القدس ثمر احتمالها.
(ب)والمحبة التي تحتمل تستر العيوب : يقول سليمان الحكيم  المحبة تستر كل الذنوب)(أمثال 10: 12) وجاءت نفس الفكرة في قول الرسول بطرس : ( المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا)(1 بطرس 4: 8)
وقول الرسول بولس : ( المحبة تحتمل كل شيء) يعلمنا أن الذي يحب المسيح يحتمل متاعب الحياة ويغفر إساءة الآخرين إليه ويستر عيوبهم راضيا لأنه يحب المسيح ويحبهم ويريد أن يتمتع بعلاقة حلوة مع المسيح إنه مثل الفنان الذي يحتمل الكثير في سبيل فنه ويقف أمام لوحته ساعات طويلة ويحرم نفسه من مسرات متنوعة لأنه يحب الفن!


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

    2-المحبة تصدق كل شيء
أ- لأنها تركز على قوة المسيح المغيرة ولا تركز على البشر كان المؤمنين يخافون من شاول الطرسوسي ويسمعون أخباره برعب وعندما طلب الرب من حنانيا أن يذهب ليعمده خاف حنانيا لأن شاول أوقع شرورا كثيرة بقديسي الرب لكن الرب في محبته طمأن قلب حنانيا وقال له إن شاول في انتظاره وإنه بعد معموديته سيتحمل الألم في سبيل المسيح بعد أن يصبح خادما له . وقد تحقق كل ذلك وتغير شاول تماما وبدل أن يلقي القبض على حنانيا سمح لحنانيا أن ( يلقي القبض عليه) فيعمده خادما للمسيح وأسيرا" لمحبة الصليب (أعمال9: 10- 22). لقد صدق حنانيا إعلان الرب له رغم صعوبة تصديقه لأنه يعلم قوة المسيح المخلص ومقدار محبته للنفوس الخاطئة.
جمع المسيح مجموعة ضعيفة من الناس لا حول لهم ولا قوة اجتماعية ولا ثروة ولا درجات علمية , معظمهم من الصيادين وقال لهم إنه سيجعلهم صيادي الناس ولم يكن من السهل أن يصدقوا أن الله سيصنع بهم عجائب ويؤسس بهم ملكوت السموات ولكن محبتهم للمسيح صدقت الذي أحبهم واختارهم فآمنوا أن ملكوت السموات ( يشبه حبة الخردل أخذها إنسان وزرعها في حقله وهي أصغر جميع البذور ولكن متى نمت فهي أكبر البقول وتصير شجرة حتى طيور السماء تأتي و تتآوى في أغصانها )(متى13: 31و 32)
ويتكلم الرسول بولس عن قوة الله الفاعلة في المسيح فيقول: ( عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح, إذ أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه)(أفسس1: 19- 22)وهذه القوة نفسها التي أقامت المسيح تقيمنا من موت خطيتنا وتجلسنا عن يمينه في السماوات وتعطينا نعمة الخضوع الكامل له بعمل الروح القدس في قلوبنا .
ب- المحبة التي تصدق كل شيء لا تركز على متاعب الحياة لكنها تركز على رب العناية  الإنسان مولود للمشقة ... قليل الأيام وشبعان تعبا)(أيوب 5: 7 و14: 1) حقا" تمتلئ حياتنا بالمتاعب ولو أننا ركزنا عليها سنضيع لكن تركيزنا على عناية إلهنا يرحمنا ويرفعنا . سأل إبراهيم المولى: ( أديان كل الأرض لا يصنع عدلا")(تكوين 18: 25) نعم سيصنع عدلا" والمحبة تصدق أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا" للخير للذين يحبون الله , الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده مهما كانت ظروفهم فإن الله دائما" يحول نتائج الشر إلى خير .
كلنا يذكر كيف مشى الرسول بطرس على الماء ولكن ما أن أدار وجهه عن المسيح وحوله إلى الأمواج الهائجة حتى أخذ في الغرق (متى14: 22_ 33) وفي هذا درس بليغ لنا كلنا.


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

    3-المحبة ترجو كل شيء
أ-لأن رجاء المحبة مبني على قوة خارجها هي قوة الله. ويقدم لنا أب المؤمنين إبراهيم نموذجا لذلك فقد وعده الله( جعلتك أبا لأمم كثيرة) مع أنه لم يكن قد أنجب ولكن إبراهيم كان متأكدا أن الله هو الذي يحيي الموتى ويدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة كأنها موجودة فعلى خلاف الرجاء البشري آمن إبراهيم على رجاء الوعد الإلهي أن يصير أبا" لأمم كثيرة كما قيل له ( هكذا يكون نسلك) وتقوى إبراهيم بإيمانه بصدق مواعيد الله وأعطى المجد لله وتيقن أن الله قادر أن يفعل ما وعد به لأنه اختبر محبة الله وأمانته ولم يسجل الوحي هذه الحادثة عن إبراهيم وحده بل عن كل من يؤمن إيمان إبراهيم ويرجو تحقيق كل مواعيد الله فيحسب الله له هذا الإيمان (برا")
والمحبة التي ترجو كل شيء تعرف قوة الله ورحمته ونعمته لقد هجر الابن الضال بيت أبيه ثائرا" على أسلوب أبيه في الحياة لكن الأب المحب كان يعلم أن ولده لن يجد مكانا" أفضل من بيت أبيه فكان كل يوم يترقب الطريق لعل الضال يرجع ولما قرر الضال أن يعود وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا" رآه أبوه فتحنن عليه وركض إليه ووقع على عنقه وقبله (لوقا15: 11- 24) وقد نالت المحبة الراجية ما كانت تأمل فيه وحقق الله للأب عودة ولده.
ولقد صلت القديسة مونيكا من أجل ولدها أغسطينوس 34 سنة  ولكنها كلما صلت لأجله زاد ضلالا" والتقت الأم الباكية المصلية بالقديس أمبروز في ميلانو واشتكت له عدم استجابة الصلاة فسألها : ( هل تصلين لأجله بدموع) فأجابت الأم ( نعم بدموع ) فقال لها عبارة خالدة ( ابن الدموع لا يمكن أن يضيع) ولم يضيع أغسطينوس بل عاد للرب قديسا مباركا" وقال القديس أغسطينوس في اعترافه ( يا إلهي كنت تناديني فأقول لك : ليس الآن فتعود تنادي : وأعود أقول : ليس الآن فتنادي حتى قلت لك : هئنذا )
محبة الله ومحبة الأم وكل محبة مصدرها المسيح ترجو كل شيء
هل شريك حياتك بعيد عن الرب ؟ المحبة ترجو كل شيء
هل أخوك بعيد عن الرب ؟ المحنة ترجو كل شيء  
لا يأس مع المسيح!
ب- والمحبة متفائلة ترجو كل شيء لأنها تعلم أن الذي جرى معها سيجري مع غيرها فليس عند الله تغيير ولا ظل دوران(يعقوب1: 17) وأن المسيح ( هو أمسا" واليوم وإلى الأبد) (عبرانيين13: 8) وعندما يدرك الرب نفسا" بعيدة عنه ويردها إلى حظيرة الإيمان تدرك هذه النفس أن الضال سيعود مهما طال زمن الضلال لأن محبة الله لا تتغير وحاجة النفس لا تتغير وعمل الروح القدس لا يتغير وفي أمل كامل تقول النفس مع الرسول بولس ( أسعى لعلي أدرك الذي لأجله أدركني أيضا المسيح)(فيلبي3: 11) لقد أدرك المسيح شاول الطرسوسي الهارب منه وأمسك به و توبه فإن كان القاسي المقاوم العنيد قد صار تابعا للمسيح فلا بد أن غيره من المقاومين القساة العنيدين يمكن أن يصبحوا من أتباع المسيح لأن المحبة ترجو كل شيء


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

     4-المحبة تصبر على كل شيء
ماذا تفعل المحبة عندما تحتمل وتصدق وترجو وتنتظر دون أن يتحقق لها ما كانت تأمل فيه ؟ الإجابة إنها تصبر لا صبر اليائس بل صبر الراجي الذي يقول مع المرنم : ( عند المساء يبيت البكاء , وفي الصباح ترنم )(مزمور30: 5) فلا بد من نهاية الليل ولا بد من شروق الشمس !
عندما كانت مدينة السامرة محاصرة والشعب جائعا" كان الملك يلبس المسوح ويقول: ( من أين أخلصكم ؟ أمن البيدر أو من المعصرة) فلم تكن هناك حبوب ولا عنب ولكن النبي أليشع الذي رأى محبة الله وقدرته قال بكل أما ( في مثل هذا الوقت غدا" تكون كيلة الدقيق بشاقل, وكيلتا الشعير بشاقل في باب السامرة )( 2 ملوك 6 و7).
المحبة تصبر لأنها تعلم أن تدخلات النعمة الإلهية دائما تجيء في موعدها وتدرك أن الله سيسرع بالخلاص 
صبرت علينا محبة الله حتى تبنا واحتملت عصياننا حتى أطعنا فهل نصبر محتملين المسيء إلينا ؟
صدقتنا محبة الله وأعطتنا فرصة جديدة فهل يمكن أن نعطي شخصا" أساء إلينا فرصة جديدة ليتوب ويرجع إلى الله؟
وضعت فينا محبة الله أملا" كبيرا" يمكن أن يكون لنا أمل في شخص آخر؟
يتبــــــــــــــع


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

 ( دوام المحبة)​8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا. وَأَمَّا النُّبُوَّاتُ فَسَتُبْطَلُ، وَالأَلْسِنَةُ فَسَتَنْتَهِي، وَالْعِلْمُ فَسَيُبْطَلُ. 9 لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ الْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ التَّنَبُّؤِ. 10 وَلكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ الْكَامِلُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ. 11 لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَكَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ، وَكَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ. 12 فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ، فِي لُغْزٍ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ.
( المحبة لا تسقط أبدا") والتعبير (لا تسقط) في اللغة اليونانية يصور مجموعة جنود يسافرون في حرارة الصيف طريقا طويلا" ليبلغوا موقعا" بعيدا" وعندما يبدأ الجنود رحلتهم يأخذون في السقوط الواحد بعد الآخر بسبب شدة الحرارة ووعورة الطريق ولا يبقى منهم إلا واحد فقط يقاوم كل عوامل السقوط حتى يبلغ الهدف و( لا يسقط أبدا").
هذه صورة المحبة التي لا تسقط أبدا" فعندما تتوقف كل الفضائل الأخرى تبقى فضيلة المحبة طويلة النفس تستمر بغير توقف نراها في فادينا ومخلصنا وهو يكمل المسيرة الصليب لا لأنه انبهر بإخلاص تلاميذه فقد كانوا مجموعة ضعفاء أنكروه في الوقت الصعب مع أن الصديق يحب في كل وقت خصوصا عند الحاجة وقد قال المسيح لهم في بستان جثسيماني (( أما قدرتم أن تسهروا معي ساعة واحدة )) ( متى 26: 40 ) ولا لأنه أعجب بالجماهير التي أطعمها ونالت الشفاء على يديه فإنه كان يعلم أنهم سوف يصرخون ( أصلبه , أصلبه دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا ) ( متى 27: 25 ) لم يكن هناك دافع بشري يجعل محبة المسيح تستمر حتى الصليب ولكن الذي دفعه لذلك هو أنه أحب خاصته الذين في العالم أحبهم إلى المنتهى ( يوحنا 13:1 ) فمحبته لا تفشل ولا تسقط أبداً عندما تتوقف كل الفضائل عن عملها تستمر المحبة وعندما تفشل كل الفضائل في عملها تنجح المحبة .
وفي آيات 8- 12 يقدم لنا الرسول بولس فكرتين رئيسيتين عن المحبة التي لا تسقط أبداً فيقول إن هناك أشياء عظيمة لا تدوم ثم يوضح لنا كيف تدوم المحبة .


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  1- ثلاثة أمور لا تدوم .
أ- النبوات ستبطل :
تعني النبوة الإنباء بالمستقبل أو الوعظ وإعلان رسالة الله للناس فالذي ( يتنبأ يكلم الناس ببنيان ووعظ وتسلية ) ( 1 كورنثوس 14: 3 ) 
* تبطل النبوات عندما تتحقق فالنبوة عن ولادة المسيح العذراوية كانت نبوة بالنسبة لإشعيا وأهل زمانه ( إشعيا 7: 14 ) فلما تحققت لم تصبح نبوة بل أصبحت بالنسبة لنا الآن تاريخاً .
ونبوة ميخا عن ميلاد المسيح في بيت لحم كانت نبوة مستقبلية بالنسبة للنبي ميخا وأهل زمانه ( ميخا 5: 2 ) ولكن لما تحققت أصبحت بالنسبة لنا ماضياً مباركاً وماضياً عظيماً .
وهناك نبوات عن مجيء المسيح ثانيه لا زالت نبوة ولكنها ستبطل عندما تتحقق أيضاً.
* والنبوة بمعنى الوعظ ستنتهي لأنه سيجيء وقت يتواجد المؤمن فيه في محضر الأب السماوي كما قال المسيح : ( حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً ) ( يوحنا 14: 3 ) فلا يحتاج إلى وعظ ففي السماء لا خطية ولا تجربة ولا جهاد ضد الشر فلن يحتاج المؤمنون ليذكروا بعضهم بعضاً بكلمة الله ليغلبوا التجارب لأن التجارب غير موجودة في السماء ( ولا يعلمونا كل واحد قريبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلاً : أعرف الرب لن الجميع سيعرفونني من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم ) ( عبرانيين 8: 11 )


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

   * ب- الألسنة ستنتهي :
أعطى الروح القدس موهبة التكلم بألسنة في يوم الخمسين للتلاميذ ليشرحوا أنجيل الملكوت للذين جاؤوا ليحتفلوا بالعيد في أورشليم من بلاد أجنبية وكانوا عاجزين عن فهم لغة الوعاظ الجليليين فأعطى الله الأنبياء والرسل أن يتكلموا بلغات الموجودين ليفهموهم ( أعمال 2: 1- 8) ولكن عندما انتشر الإنجيل في العالم كله وترجم الكتاب المقدس إلى أكثر من ألف لغة لم نعد نحتاج إلى الألسنة كما احتاجوا لها في اليوم الخمسين وعندما نمثل في المحضر الإلهي ستكون هناك لغة واحدة هي لغة المحبة ولا يجب آن ننسى أن الألسنة بدأت عندما بلبل الله ألسنة الذين كانوا يبنون برج بابل ( تكوين 11 ) فالألسنة تعني تعدد و تفرق الناس ولكن في السماء ستكون هناك وحدة الفكر والقلب – لغة السماء عينها .


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

     ج- العلم سيبطل : 
* لا يقصد هنا العلم الطبيعي والرياضي لكن علم المعرفة الإلهية والإعلان السماوي للبشر سيبطل العلم في السماء لأن المؤمنين لا يعودون في احتياج إليه لأنهم يمثلون في حضرة ( الكلمة ) نفسها المسيح الكلمة الحي فلا يحتاجون بعد للكلمة المكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس ولا للكلمة الموعوظة من المنابر ففي محضره لا نحتاج على معرفة لأنه هو المعرفة كله ( وهم سينظرون وجهه وأسمه على جباههم ولا يكون ليل هناك ولا يحتاجون إلى سراج أو نور شمس لأن الرب الإله ينير عليهم ) ( رؤيا 22 : 4 و 5 ) .
* وحتى العلم الطبيعي يبطل لأن ما نحسبه ثوابت اليوم لا يكون كذلك غداً لأن معرفة الإنسان تتطور كانوا يقولون أن الذرة لا تنقسم ثم انقسمت الذرة وتبطل معرفتنا الشخصية التي كنا في صغرنا نظنها صحيحة لأن معرفتنا تنموا وتزيد ( لأننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبؤ ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحين إذ يبطل ما هو بعض ) فطفل اليوم يكبر ويترك ما مضى كما يقول الرسول بولس : ( لما كنت طفلاً كطفل كنت أتكلم وكطفل كنت أفطن وكطفل كنت أفتكر ولكن لما صرت رجلاً أبطلت ما للطفل ).
* يقول الرسول بولس : ( فإننا ننظر الآن  في مرآة في لغز لكن حين إذ وجهاً لوجه الآن أعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حين إذ سأعرف حين عرفت ) وقد كانت المرايا في زمن الرسول بولس من المعدن المصقول الذي لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يرى فيه وجهه بوضوح وهذا طبعاً قبل صناعة المرايا الزجاجية الواضحة لذلك يقول الرسول إننا الآن ننظر في مرآة معدنية في معالم غير واضحة كأننا ننظر في لغز لكن في المستقبل عندما نمثل في محضر الرب وجهاً لوجه ( أعرف كما عرفت).
ولغز اليوم سيتضح غداً لأن هناك أموراً لا يستطيع العقل إدراكها اليوم ولكن في وقت آت نعرف أكثر .
•	وهناك أمور يدركها واحد لا يدركها غيره فقد أدرك المسيحيون ما لم يدركه اليهود من شريعة موسى قال الرسول بولس : ( كان موسى يضع برقعاً على وجهه لكي لا ينظر بنو إسرائيل إلى نهاية الزائل بل أغلظت أذهانهم لأنه حتى اليوم ذلك البرقع نفسه عند قراءة العهد العتيق باق غير منكشف الذي يبطل في المسيح لكن حتى اليوم حين يقرأ موسى البرقع موضوع على قلبهم ولكن عندما يرجع إلى الرب يرفع البرقع وأما الرب فهو الروح وحيث روح الرب هناك حرية ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ) ( 2 كورنثوس 3 : 13 – 18 ).
•	ويدرك المؤمن المسيحي اليوم في المسيح أقل مما سيدركه غداً لأنه ينمو في النعمة وفي معرفة المسيح ( 2 بطرس 3 : 18 ) ويقول الرسول يوحنا ( أيها الأحباء الآن نحن أولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو ) ( 1 يوحنا  3 : 2 ) إذاً نحن محدودون لكن هناك حقيقة غير محدودة دائماً مستمرة هي ( المحبة التي لا تسقط أبداً )


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

   2- كيف تدوم المحبة ؟
أ- المحبة لا تسقط أبداً كمبدأ حي :
(1) الله محبة : ( أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضاً لأن المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبة بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا : إن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به في هذا هي المحبة ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا أيها الأحباء إن كان الله أحبنا هكذا ينبغي أيضاً أن يحب بعضنا بعضاً )(يوحنا4: 7- 11)
المحبة ثابتة لا تسقط أبدا" لأنها حقيقة الله الدائم الوجود والعطاء والمحبة.
(2) وتتلخص كل الوصايا في المحبة: كان رجال الدين اليهود كلما تقدموا في الفقه الديني يختصرون الشرائع في صيغة قليلة الكلمات فجاء واحد منهم يسأل المسيح عن صيغته للوصايا فأجابه : ( تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك . هذه هي الوصية الأولى والعظمى والثانية مثلها : تحب قريبك كنفسك بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء)(متى22: 34- 40).
وقال الرسول بولس : ( إن كانت وصية أخرى هي مجموعة في هذه الكلمات: تحب قريبك كنفسك. المحبة لا تصنع شرا" للقريب فالمحبة هي تكميل الناموس)(رومية 13: 9و 10)
(3) وعلامة المسيحي هي المحبة: قال المسيح لتلاميذه (وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم : أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا" كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون أنتم أيضا" بعضكم بعضا" . بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي إن كان لكم حب بعضا" لبعض) (يوحنا13: 34) وقال الرسول يوحنا: ( إن قال أحد إني أحب الله وأبغض أخاه فهو كاذب لأن من لا يحب أخاه الذي أبصره كيف يقدر أن يحب الله الذي لم يبصره؟ ولنا هذه الوصية منه: أن من يحب الله يحب أخاه أيضا") (1 يوحنا 4: 20و 21)


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

    ب- المحبة لا تسقط أبدا" كدافع للخدمة:
ما الذي يدفع الأم ليلا" ونهارا" سنة بعد سنة؟ وحتى عندما يكبر أولادها ويهجرون عش البيت تظل تخدمهم وتخدم أحفادها بكل الحب والعطاء . الأم لا تأخذ إجازة ولا تحال إلى التقاعد ولا تفكر أبدا" في (نهاية خدمة) والسبب وراء العطاء المتجدد المتدفق دائما" هو محبة الأم التي لا تسقط أبدا" 
الذي يخدم ليحصل على المال تنتهي خدمته بنهاية حصولها على الأجر والذي يخدم لمصلحة شخصية يتوقف عن القيام بها متى تحققت مصلحته أما الذي يخدم بدافع المحبة فإنه لا يتوقف أبدا" عن الخدمة لأنه يخدم لا بخدمة العين كمن يرضي الناس بل ببساطة القلب خائفا" الرب وكل ما يفعل يفعله من القلب كما للرب ليس للناس عالما" أنه من الرب سيأخذ الجزاء لأنه يخدم المسيح (كولوسي 3: 22- 24)
وما أعظم ما علمنا المسيح في قوله : (سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن , أما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضا ومن سخرك ميلا" واحدا" فاذهب معه اثنين) (متى 5: 38- 41)
كان القانون يعطي الجندي الروماني حق تكليف أي مواطن في الدول المستعمرة أن يحمل له سلاحه ومتاعه مسافة ميل واحد وذات يوم كان يهودي يسير في الطريق عندما استوقفه جندي روماني كلفه أن يحمل متاعه مسافة ميل . ففعل وفي نهاية الميل قال الجندي الروماني (يكفي) فقال اليهودي : ( سأحمل لك متاعك ميلا" ثانيا") فقال الجندي : ( ولكن القانون لا يكلفك بهذا ) فقال له اليهودي ( نعم ولكني لست مشغولا" اليوم وليسن عندي مسئوليات كثيرة!) واندهش الجندي وسمح له بذلك .. لكن نظرة الجندي لليهودي تغيرت فبعد أن كان اليهودي يسير وراء الجندي , أخذا يسيران متجاورين وسأل الجندي اليهودي عن سبب الخدمة المضاعفة التي تطوع بها فأجابه اليهودي ( هناك معلم ناصري علمنا أن نسير ميلين مع من يسخرنا أن نمشي معه ميلا" واحدا" ) فسأل الجندي ليعرف المزيد عن ذلك المعلم وعندما انتهى الميل الثاني قرر الجندي أن يكون واحدا" من أتباع هذا المعلم الناصري ! !
تتميز المحبة بطول النفس وهي تواصل السير بدون توقف وتكسب المعركة أخيرا" حتى لو فسرها الناس بأنها ضعف أو خداع وسيكتشف المعترض في يوم ما أن المحبة قوية ومنتصرة.


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

    ج- المحبة لا تسقط أبدا" كمصدر للسعادة:
فتح أحد المحللين النفسيين قلبه للمسيح وأخذ يدرس الكتاب المقدس ويتعمق في دراسته فقرر أن يمارس المحبة مع الجميع بمن فيهم الأعداء وسرعان ما اكتشف أن المحبة أكبر مصدر لسعادة المسيء والمساء إليه وذلك من خلال الاختبار التالي الذي تكرر معه في حياته عدة مرات.
كان لذلك المحلل النفسي رئيس في العمل يضايقه لا لخطأ في المحلل النفسي فقرر أن يفعل معه ثلاثة أمور :
(1) أن يصلي من أجل هذا الشخص ثلاث مرات يوميا" وصلاة لو سمعها رئيسه في العمل لملأت قلبه السعادة.
(2) أن يفكر في رئيسه بشكل إيجابي فكلما خطر بباله خاطر سيء عن رئيسه يستبدله بخاطر صالح وقد تطلب هذا منه تفكيرا" طويلا" ليكتشف نقاط الصلاح في رئيسه . الأمر الذي ساعده ليغير موقفه الفكري من رئيسه.
(3) كلما خطر رئيسه على باله يصلي لأجله صلاة قصيرة سريعة : يا رب باركه أو يا رب أحسن إليه.
وقرر المحلل النفسي أن يمارس هذا التمرين الروحي مدة شهر كامل وخلال الشهر لاحظ كيف بدأ رئيسه يتغير ليس فقط في معاملته معه لكن في معاملته مع الجميع وهكذا صار الرئيس سعيدا" وصار المحلل النفسي أكثر سعادة وكان ذلك المحلل النفسي يقول : إن صلاة المحبة تغير المصلي بالتأكيد فيحب كما يحبه المسيح وقد تغير هذه الصلاة الشخص الذي نصلي لأجله كما تغير الظروف المحيطة بالموقف الذي فيه تحدث المضايقات.


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

    (ولكن أعظمهن المحبة )
وأما الآن فيثبت الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة هذه الثلاثة ولكن أعظمهن المحبة
جئنا إلى الفصل الأخير من هذا الكتاب الذي هو ذروته حيث نرى الثوابت الثلاثة في حياة المؤمن وهي الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة ولكن المحبة هي أعظم هذه الثوابت!
لقد تأملنا أهمية المحبة
وصفات المحبة
ثم دوام المحبة ( التي لا تسقط)
وها نحن نتأمل المحبة في عظمتها
ستتوقف النبوات والعلم والألسنة ويثبت الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة ثم يتوقف الإيمان والرجاء وتستمر المحبة إلى الدهر والأبد لأن ( الله محبة)
1- الثوابت الثلاثة : الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة 
* التصديق وهو الثقة فيما يقوله الله ويقنعنا الروح القدس لنؤمن بصدق الإنجيل فعندما نسمع كلمة الإنجيل يعلن لنا الروح القدس أن هذا هو الخبر المفرح الذي جاءنا من الله كما حدث مع الرعاة الذين سمعوا بشارة الملاك بميلاد المسيح فصدقوا وآمنوا وذهبوا ليروا (هذا الأمر الواقع) ( لوقا 2: 15) لأن الروح القدس أعطاهم نعمة الإيمان .
* والإيمان (بمعنى التصديق ) يعطينا الاتكال فنتيجة لتصديقنا وثقتنا نتكل على الله قال بطرس للمسيح (يا معلم قد تعبنا الليل كله (في الصيد) ولم نأخذ شيئا ولكن ( بالرغم من هذا الفشل وقد طلعت الشمس ولا صيد في الصباح , اتكلا) على كلمتك ألقي الشبكة)(لوقا5: 5) وقد ترجم نبي الله داود هذه الثقة في كلمة الله إلى اتكال فقال: ( أحفظني يا الله لأني عليك توكلت قلت للرب : أنت سيدي . خيري لا شيء غيرك)(مزمور16: 1و 2).
* ويعني الإيمان الأمن فالكلمتان في اللغة العبرية من مصدر واحد والمؤمن إنسان آمن مطمئن من غير خوف ( هو ذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب لأن ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلاصاً ) (إشعيا 12 : 2) الرب هو الأمن الحقيقي ( بسلامة أضطجع بل أيضاً أنام لأنك أنت يا رب منفرداً في طمأنينة تسكنني ) ( مزمور 3: 8 ) هو الذي يجعلنا ننام بغير خوف لأنه الحافظ الذي لا ينعس لا ينام ( مزمور 121 : 4 ) ( أن لم تؤمنوا فلا تأمنوا ) ( إشعيا 7 : 9 ) 
* ثم إن الإيمان يعني الأمانة فا المؤمن هو الأمين للرب الذي يشجعه بقوله ( كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة ) ( رؤيا 2: 10 ) وعندما يطيع يسمعه الله كلمات التشجيع الأكبر : ( نعماً أيها العبد الصالح الأمين ..... أدخل إلى فرح سيدك ) ( متى 25 : 23 ) فالرب الأمين يستحق أن نضع الثقة فيه والإيمان يثبت لأنه يجعل عطايا الله الخلاصية من نصيبنا فإن ( الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة أبدية بل يمكث عليه غضب الله ) ( يوحنا 3 : 36 ) فلنحترس أن لا يكون في أحدنا قلب شرير بعدم إيمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي ( عبرانيين 3 : 11 ) لأنه بدون إيمان لا يمكن أن نرضي الله ( عبرانيين 11 : 6 ) .


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  ب- الرجاء هو الانتظار والأمل اعتمادا على كلمة الرب لا تسقط كلمة من كلامه الصالح ( 1 ملوك 8 : 56 ) فالرجاء يجعلنا نطمأن لتحقيق المواعيد و نغني أغنية الثقة والنصر ( في طريق أحكامك انتظرناك إلى اسمك وإلى ذكرك شهوة النفس لنفسي أشتهيك في الليل أيضاً بروحي في داخلي إليك أبتكر لأنه حينما تكون أحكامك في الأرض يتعلم سكان المسكونة العدل ) ( إشعيا 26 : 8 و9 ) والرجاء يجعلنا ننتظر المجد الآتي كما قال الرسول بطرس ( مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حي بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات لميراث لا يفنى و لا يتدنس ولا يضمحل محفوظ في السموات لأجلكم أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسين بإيمان خلاص مستعد أن يعلن في الزمان الأخير ) ( 1 بطرس 1 : 3- 5 ) ( وكل من عنده هذا الرجاء به ( بالمسيح الذي سيأتي ثانية ) يطهر نفسه كما هو طاهر ) ( 1 يوحنا 3 : 3 ) فالرجاء في مجيء المسيح ثانية يحفظنا في قداسة الحياة انتظاراً لهذا المجيء .


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

  ج- المحبة هي إرادة عمل الخير للرب وللأقرباء والأعداء المحبة الصادقة هي التي تريد أن تعطي ليس فقط للأحباء ولكن أيضاً للأعداء علمنا المسيح في موعظته على الجبل ( لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين ) ( متى 5 : 45 ) فالمحبة المسيحية ( على مثال محبة المسيح ) هي محبة الإرادة التي تعمل وتعطي لا باللسان والكلام بل بالعمل والحق طاعة للوصية الرسولية ( فإن جاع عدوك فأطعمه وإن عطش فاسقه لأنك إن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير ) ( روميا 12 : 20 و 21 ).
أرادت مدرسة من أصل وثني أن تعرف مِن من تلاميذها مسيحي فسألت كل واحد من تلاميذها هل تحب عدوك ؟ وقد ميزت إجابة التلاميذ الخراف من الجداء .


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

        2- علاقة هذه الثوابت الثلاثة :
يمكن تصوير هذه الثوابت الثلاثة بشجرة جذورها وجذعها الإيمان هو العلاقة السليمة بالله وفروعها هو الرجاء الذي هو الترحيب بأهداف الله للنفس . وثمرها هو المحبة الذي هو الخدمة وعمل الخير (( مع سبق الإصرار )) لله والناس .
يجيء الإيمان من كلمة الله التي تعلن لنا الخبر المفرح ( إذاً الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله ) ( رومية 10 : 17 ) ويجيء الرجاء أيضاً من اعتمادنا على كلمة الله كما قال الرسول بولس أثناء محاكمته ( الآن أنا واقف أحاكم على رجاء الوعد الذي صار من الله لآبائنا ) ( أعمال 26 : 6 ) لأننا نبني رجائنا على الإيمان وتجيء المحبة من الإيمان والرجاء فالمحبة تعمل لأنها واثقة من قوتها كما تصفها كلمة الله على رجاء أنها لا تسقط أبداً .
يثق الإيمان في الكلمة ويثق الرجاء في مواعيد الكلمة وتمارس المحبة الكلمة
 ينتظر الإيمان الرب وينتظر الرجاء مجازاة الرب وتنتظر المحبة أن تخدم الرب وهي تخدم الناس .
الإيمان بدون محبة هو إيمان بدون أعمال ميت لأنه عقلي فقط كإيمان الشياطين الذين يؤمنون ويقشعرون ولكنهم لا يتغيرون والإيمان بدون رجاء ضائع الرؤيا المستقبلية لأنه لا يرى إلا الماضي لكن الحياة السعيدة ذات الهدف هي الحياة التي يسير فيها الإيمان والرجاء رحلة الإيمان معا" كما يظهر ذلك في قول يعقوب أبي الأسباط (ها أنا أموت ولكن الله سيكون معكم ويردكم إلى أرض أبائكم )(تكوين 48: 21) 
الرجاء بدون الإيمان وهم مبني على التفكير بالتمني والمؤمن لا يفكر بالتمني لأنه يبني رجائه على إيمانه بكلمة الله المدونة في الكتاب المقدس والرجاء بدون محبة هو أنانية لأن الإنسان لا يفكر إلا في نفسه ولا يتمنى ويرجو إلا لنفسه 
بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاء الله وبدون رجاء تصبح الحياة يئسا" وبؤسا" ونصبح أشقى جميع الناس وبدون المحبة تصبح الحياة أنانية تفقد صورة الله أما إن اجتمعت هذه الفضائل معا" فإن إيماننا يكون لخدمة الآخرين ويكون رجائنا لخيرنا ولخير الآخرين


----------



## samer12 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في أصحاح المحبة*

     3- أعظمهن المحبة:
ولكن إن كانت فضيلتنا الإيمان والرجاء ومرتبطين بالمحبة فلماذا يقول الرسول إن المحبة هي الأعظم؟
يقول ذلك:
أ- لأنها صفة الله مارسها منذ الأزل يقول الإنجيل إن الله محبة(1يوحنا4: 8و 16) لكنه لا يقول إن الله إيمان أو أنه رجاء نعم إنه يعطي المحبة والإيمان والرجاء ويضع ثقته في المؤمنين لتحقيق أهدافه للعالم ويرجوا أن يخدموا غيرهم لكنه يقول إن ( من يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله والله فيه)(1يوحنا4: 17)
ب- والمحبة أعظم من الإيمان والرجاء لأنها تنتج نتائج أعظم : إنها تجعلنا (أبناء أبينا الذي في السموات )(متى5: 45) ويقول الرسول : ( كونوا متمثلين بالله كأولاد أحباء واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضا وأسلم نفسه قربانا وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة)(أفسس5:1)
ج- لأنها تبارك الآخرين : الإيمان والرجاء بركتان للمؤمن نفسه فالإيمان ينفع صاحبه لأنه يخلصه من خطاياه ( آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح تخلص ) ( أعمال 16 : 31 ) والرجاء يعطي صاحبه أملاً لكن المحبة تنفع صاحبها وعائلته وملكوت الله كله فالإنسان الذي يحب الله من كل القلب ينال البركة ويحب أهل بيته وأسرته وكنيسته والذين يختلفون معه.
د- والمحبة هي الصفة الباقية: يشبه الإيمان موسى وقد وقف يرى أرض كنعان من على قمة جبل الفسجة أمامه ولكنه لم يدخلها ( تثنية 34 : 1 ) بالرغم أنه كان مؤمناً أن الشعب سيأخذ الأرض .
ويشبه الرجاء كوكب الصبح المنير اللامع الزاهي المتألق في الأفق يعلن طلوع النهار ولكن عندما تشرق الشمس يختفي في بريقها .
أما المحبة فهي مثل إيليا الذي صعد إلى السماء في مركبة نارية ( 2 ملوك 2 : 11 ) فلا ترى الموت فالمحبة تصعد معنا إلى السماء وتبقى معنا لأن الله محبة .
يثبت الإيمان ويثبت الرجاء وتثبت المحبة ولكن أعظمهن المحبة .
ليملأ الرب قلوبنا بالمحبة العظيمة التي لا تسقط أبداً.
انتهى​


----------

